# FAF's  Car & Autosports Tread



## Car Fox (May 24, 2013)

This is something a little more my language, so I formed a general thread about. Not surprising, considering my username is also a car part you might find on the rear axle of your car if you own one.

Discuss cars. Discuss car parts. Discuss motorsports. Discuss Tuning. Hell, disuss what happened on your drive to work yesterday! I don't care one crap.

Rather it's real, a fantasy of sorts, conceptual, or even driving technique (which is not limited to racing applications), it's worth discussing here. Feel free to use examples, and tell stories.

... Well, what else do you want me to say? Keep it to the subject, and yadayadayada... Now get to talking!


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 25, 2013)

Well, I had made a thread a while back asking how fast people how fast they had gotten their cars to go. So far, the best I've done is 120 mph in my 1997 Honda Accord. Did you put 'tread' in the title on purpose?


----------



## xAngelStormx (May 25, 2013)

Well I bought my Golf GTI last week, it wasn't as fast as I thought it would be :/


----------



## Dreaming (May 25, 2013)

My parents almost gave me their '97 Fiat Punto a few years ago but they decided to sell it instead, I kinda dodged the bullet there. Though speaking of car-related stuff, they're demolishing a bar across the street from here, they're currently turning over the ground between the road and the building and they've somehow dug up a whole fender :I I don't even want to know when how or why 

Well hmm my parents are planning on buying a Renault ScÃ©nic soon so here's a question... why ain't there no Renaults in North America?


----------



## Car Fox (May 25, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:
			
		

> Well, I had made a thread a while back asking how fast people how fast they had gotten their cars to go. So far, the best I've done is120 mph in my1997 Honda Accord. Did you put 'tread' in the title on purpose?



The "Tread" was an accident, but I saw it later, and felt It had a nice spin to it. Auto-Correct isn't to blame either.

Did the Accord you drive have VTEC? If so, than that's normal I think.



			
				xAngelStormx said:
			
		

> Well I bought my Golf GTI last week, it wasn't as fast as I thought it would be:/



What generation Golf GTi did you buy?



			
				dreaming said:
			
		

> Well hmm my parents are planning on buying a Renault ScÃ©nic soon so here's a question... why ain't there no Renaults in North America?



That's a question I've been pondering since I was playing Gran Turismo 3 when I was 7. And it's not just Renault, it's most manufactures throughout Europe. The most we get is a few British manufactures... namely Jaguar and Aston Martin, because they're owned by Ford, and a large cluster fuck of cars from Germany from the big three. I think it's sad.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 25, 2013)

I'm thinking of possibly buying a Saab 9-2x (saabaru), Wrx, GTi, diesel jetta, 04 f150 lariat supercrew, 1st gen mustang, subaru legacy GT, and alot more


----------



## Car Fox (May 25, 2013)

DMAN14 said:


> I'm thinking of possibly buying a Saab 9-2x (saabaru), Wrx, GTi, diesel jetta, 04 f150 lariat supercrew, 1st gen mustang, subaru legacy GT, and alot more



That's quite the list...

In my train, I'll bring up the closing of the legendary TVR. Another sad thing. I'll miss those guys.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 25, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> why ain't there no Renaults in North America?



We actually have some very strict automotive safety laws here compared to Europe. As well, much of the European auto market here was pretty much killed in the mid 70's when Ralph Nader's book "Unsafe at any Speed" came out, and new laws regarding the safety of cars in America were implemented. The only reason Fiat made it back across the Atlantic is because Chrysler went under so they bought them up and had them help make the 500 up to US DOT specs.

Of course I also hear that Alfa-Romeo is doing something with Mazda to get over here too, in turn for them helping to revamp their little Miata.

Edit: and for the most part, I'm pretty sure most other Americans are unaware the French even make cars at all. Although there's always that rare spotting of a Citroen DS, or 2CV every now and again.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 25, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> That's quite the list...
> 
> In my train, I'll bring up the closing of the legendary TVR. Another sad thing. I'll miss those guys.



I know right, sucks how many car companies have closed. Speaking of british cars, I need to find a new tranny for a 76 spitfire.


----------



## Kosdu (May 25, 2013)

I have done 40mph turns in cars before. Sharp ones.

My 1979 cougar can take it.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 25, 2013)

Do trucks count?


----------



## Car Fox (May 25, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Do trucks count?



I suppose so. They're essentially the same as cars.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 25, 2013)

Well, I plan on having a Peterbilt, probably a day cab or flat top sleeper, traditional styled long hood. I want a CAT 3406b engine installed with 8" straight stacks to make that puppy roar. Fucking love the jake.


Basically, something like this: http://bigtruckfindr.com/wp-content...M73H65E15F15H2d4f52d868e5cd441268-500x375.jpg Love this one a lot.

Or, this: http://a3.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/149/bb7dd375f7f944a4844daca37e02a0cf/l.jpg



If any of you don't know what straight pipes are, they are essentially metal exhaust pipes without the muffler. They can give you more horsepower, and they make the truck sound louder and more in your face. I suppose they sound a lot better than just taking the pipes off. I think they look a hell of a lot nicer than muffled stacks or trucks with stack covers on, depending on what cover I guess.


----------



## Kosdu (May 25, 2013)

If you have a vehicle, get a muffler. The only excuse is if you never drive it in public, like a farm truck.

Otherwise, buy a damn muffler.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 25, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> If you have a vehicle, get a muffler. The only excuse is if you never drive it in public, like a farm truck.
> 
> Otherwise, buy a damn muffler.


 On a diesel engine, the pipes without the muffler make the vehicle run and sound better. Here's some examples of straight pipes. A lot of truckers prefer them: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie_GgQCDAzQ. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld4g9q2vBSI. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn5l7VUeayE&


----------



## Kosdu (May 25, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> On a diesel engine, the pipes without the muffler make the vehicle run and sound better. Here's some examples of straight pipes. Most truckers prefer them: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie_GgQCDAzQ. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld4g9q2vBSI. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn5l7VUeayE&



I'm not listening right now, maybe later.


Are they still loud as fuck like the annoying mustang in our neighbourhood?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 25, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I'm not listening right now, maybe later.
> 
> 
> Are they still loud as fuck like the annoying mustang in our neighbourhood?


 No, the trucks actually have a roar. Diesel engines sound different than gas engines without a muffler.


----------



## Kosdu (May 25, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> No, the trucks actually have a roar. Diesel engines sound different than gas engines without a muffler.




Okay.... But is it still loud?

If so, it needs a muffler or only to be used in a more private place. The only excuse is if there is a SIGNIFIGANT impact in performance, not just because you want it to go a little faster.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 25, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Okay.... But is it still loud?
> 
> If so, it needs a muffler or only to be used in a more private place. The only excuse is if there is a SIGNIFIGANT impact in performance, not just because you want it to go a little faster.


 Depends on the engine, exhaust system, and the truck. It does make it louder for sure, but the loudness varies. I generally like the louder trucks.


----------



## Car Fox (May 25, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Okay.... But is it still loud?
> 
> If so, it needs a muffler or only to be used in a more private place. The only excuse is if there is a SIGNIFIGANT impact in performance, not just because you want it to go a little faster.



In turn, all vehicles with an Internal Combustion Engine are loud when you floor it. Some are louder than others, even with your foot pressed softly. When ever something is changed in the engine, or the exhaust manifold, the sound and loudness changes, as well as the performance figures. Every inch and ounce of power and torque counts to some.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 25, 2013)

I believe this is the biggest engine ever put in a truck and by far the loudest I've heard through a video. It actually sounds like he's flooring it when he goes through the gears: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJwWpyMrl7Q


----------



## Kosdu (May 25, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> In turn, all vehicles with an Internal Combustion Engine are loud when you floor it. Some are louder than others, even with your foot pressed softly. When ever something is changed in the engine, or the exhaust manifold, the sound and loudness changes, as well as the performance figures. Every inch and ounce of power and torque counts to some.



Makes sense. I just cannot comprehend those that care to make their vehicles loud, or buy those massively overpowered pickup trucks that are better suited to dragging tanks.


My car has a 501cc 4.9L engine I believe, which I have been told is very big. It is a great engine, gets my heavy ass smooth ride car where it needs to go as fast as I want it. I would, however, never remove the muffler because then I would quite literally loose a good chunk of my hearing and piss off everyone around me - like this jackass in our neighbourhood whose stupid new mustang is too damn loud.

There's no point in pissing off everyone else for a little more horsepower.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 25, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Makes sense. I just cannot comprehend those that care to make their vehicles loud, or buy those massively overpowered pickup trucks that are better suited to dragging tanks.
> 
> 
> My car has a 501cc 4.9L engine I believe, which I have been told is very big. It is a great engine, gets my heavy ass smooth ride car where it needs to go as fast as I want it. I would, however, never remove the muffler because then I would quite literally loose a good chunk of my hearing and piss off everyone around me - like this jackass in our neighbourhood whose stupid new mustang is too damn loud.
> ...


 I am not a big fan of pickups at all. I like the Peterbilts. Also, mufflers aren't good for the engine, and goes along with all the other benefits of not having a muffler that I listed. Obviously, it is blocking the exhaust in some way. Trucks without mufflers aren't as annoying as mustangs like you said, but it might be because I like the sound. Also, there is a difference between straight piping and just removing the muffler or exhaust. I think straight piping is just extending the metal tubing and the sound vibrates differently through it, obviously through extension of the noise going through. If there is one loud noise I hate, it's fucking motorcycles.


----------



## Car Fox (May 25, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Makes sense. I just cannot comprehend those that care to make their vehicles loud, or buy those massively overpowered pickup trucks that are better suited to dragging tanks.
> 
> 
> My car has a 501cc 4.9L engine I believe, which I have been told is very big. It is a great engine, gets my heavy ass smooth ride car where it needs to go as fast as I want it. I would, however, never remove the muffler because then I would quite literally loose a good chunk of my hearing and piss off everyone around me - like this jackass in our neighbourhood whose stupid new mustang is too damn loud.
> ...



True. There must be an exhaust on, because you legally have to implement one. Chances are he has a straight pipe exhaust, or a racing muffler. In which case, they do little to mask the engine loudness. But implementing a straight pipe or racing muffler can give as much as a 30 HP increase.

4.9L is big, yes. But my preference lies with low-volume sports cars, and Hi-Performance vehicles. Though, I always love a good pony car every now-and-then. Big engines, two doors, a cheap price, and little, to know concern for aerodynamics and handling.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 25, 2013)

I own a Porsche 977 turbo and she purrs like a walrus.  I still have yet to open it up on the road.  Still getting to know her.  It drives a lot different than the car I had before.


----------



## Car Fox (May 25, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I own a Porsche 977 turbo and she purrs like a walrus.  I still have yet to open it up on the road.  Still getting to know her.  It drives a lot different than the car I had before.



A Porsche owner! How exotic.

Yeah, there is a logic to driving Porsches, and like RR vehicles. I leared this while playing GT.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 26, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> A Porsche owner! How exotic.
> 
> Yeah, there is a logic to driving Porsches, and like RR vehicles. I leared this while playing GT.



The high amount of oversteer with an RR definitely takes a lot of practice to get used to, especially with using the brake far more often than FR or FF cars because all that engine weight is going to want to throw the back end out making for tighter turns. Yay, basic physics!

Also, currently behind the wheel of a 95 Range Rover Classic. Used to do a bit of off-roading  in it, but with other things taking space, haven't been in a few years. Not to mention it's starting to turn pear-shaped mechanically. Have a had a few things fail on it, alternator, it's spat out one of the brake pads and its brake cylinders, and now, the air suspension system is not looking too hot. Been getting fault warnings, few days ago I've had to drive home from work on the bump stops (for 20 miles--NOT FUN.). As of now I've started saving up for something newer and smaller, namely a Fiat 500 Abarth. :3


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 26, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> The "Tread" was an accident, but I saw it later, and felt It had a nice spin to it. Auto-Correct isn't to blame either.
> 
> Did the Accord you drive have VTEC? If so, than that's normal I think.



Ok, cool! 

Yeah, it's a 2.2 liter VTEC.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 26, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> A Porsche owner! How exotic.
> 
> Yeah, there is a logic to driving Porsches, and like RR vehicles. I leared this while playing GT.


Yes, yes there is.  It's still a real fun car to drive.


----------



## Car Fox (May 26, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:
			
		

> The high amount of oversteer with an RR definitely takes a lot of practice to get used to, especially with using the brake far more often than FR or FF cars because all that engine weight is going to want to throw the back end out making for tighter turns. Yay, basic physics!



Yes, this is a common thing for RRs. However, given a more proper, safer corner entry, RRs can actually deliver an ideal amount of understeer with good throttle control. This makes this layout ideal for racing applications, especially in rallies, and short endurance races. Given an experienced driver,  and the right suspension set-up, they are some of the best cornering vehicles out of any other layout. And because the weight is generally biased towards the rear, the driver can hop on the throttle earlier when exiting corners, and can grant extra traction during acceleration.



			
				Llamapotamus said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's a 2.2 liter VTEC



Thought so. VTEC is quite the gizmo, and Honda is notorious for using it. 120 MPH is good, even for today's standards.



			
				d.batty said:
			
		

> Yes, yes there is. It's still a real fun car to drive.



On the subject of Porsches, Porsche just unveiled their newest 911 GT3. It looks pretty awsome, like most GT3s do.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 26, 2013)

I'll have to check that out.  Gt3s are kind of amazing.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 26, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Also, currently behind the wheel of a 95 Range Rover Classic. Used to do a bit of off-roading  in it, but with other things taking space, haven't been in a few years. Not to mention it's starting to turn pear-shaped mechanically.



A range rover being used in off-roading, WHAT!!!!! I have yet to see a single dirty range rover and I see alot a school. Its such a "luxury" car now, I'm sure that 8 speed transmission, supercharged engine, and a whole lot more is completely necessary to drive to the mall in LA. Glad to see that yours is used in its intended way.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 27, 2013)

DMAN14 said:


> A range rover being used in off-roading, WHAT!!!!! I have yet to see a single dirty range rover and I see alot a school. Its such a "luxury" car now, I'm sure that 8 speed transmission, supercharged engine, and a whole lot more is completely necessary to drive to the mall in LA. Glad to see that yours is used in its intended way.



Seriously man, I KID YOU NOT, I've seen a supercharged L322 (Ford generation) climb a rock pile bone fucking stock. It's hard to find people willing to do that here in SoCal, but there are. As well, mine being a Classic, it pretty much has all the amenities your standard compact has nowadays, with a bigger range for the remote controlled locks too boot. Other than that, P38-A's (BMW era, 1996-2003) and older are pretty common on the trail now for LR enthusiasts.


----------



## xAngelStormx (May 27, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> What generation Golf GTi did you buy?



'83 I think... the boxy one  I'm only just 17 so I randomly bought this car cause it's black and has red lines ^^.

My Car it looks like that 

It's also in perfect condition too ^^ ...for now anyway >.>


----------



## Car Fox (May 27, 2013)

xAngelStormx said:


> '83 I think... the boxy one  I'm only just 17 so I randomly bought this car cause it's black and has red lines ^^.
> 
> My Car it looks like that
> 
> It's also in perfect condition too ^^ ...for now anyway >.>



Ah. Well, it IS old, so you'll have to give it that. Though the car is lighter, and much cheaper than more modern Golf GTIs. Not to mention the red.lining is pretty neat-looking.
It's a nice GTI. Than again, there were only GTI grades offered for the Golf, Polo, and Lupo models. Keep it clean, and rust free!


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (May 27, 2013)

That moment when you see a new  truck with a hell-a-fyed paint job, and they have a 2000watt system that they paid someone to putt in. It's not bad. But they turn it wide open at an open bridge with a car in front of them with a "baby on board" sign. And so you wait. The bridge lowers and you go over every one goes their own way. Then the next day your driving and you see the same truck at a red light, that you happen to be at, and they happen to be playing their system all out . Turns green and y'all pull off. You look at the driver, lock eyes and you smile. Then you turn on your 1400watt system that you built and researched how to hook up the best way. Not very loud, but enough. Then the other driver turns theirs all the way up. And the war begins, your messing with their head leting them think they are winning, but they are not. Then you turn yours all the way up, and it drowns their system  out, completely. And then you drive away, victorious, and teaching the other person a lesson. The whole time there was only a ricer around to watch.

The last couple days have been awesome.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 28, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> Ah. Well, it IS old, so you'll have to give it that. Though the car is lighter, and much cheaper than more modern Golf GTIs.



I really like how the modern GTI's are aviable as four doors. I'm thinking I could probably get a slighty used one for about 20K.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (May 28, 2013)

> Originally posted by *DMAN14*
> 
> I really like how the modern GTI's are aviable as four doors. I'm thinking I could probably get a slighty used one for about 20K.



Why get a slightly used one when a brand new one is only a few grand more. And besides, if you go to a dealership, it's a dealership. You can get the price down.

And I got bored so I checked out the quick specs on the new GTI's. It's nice. But that much power on a FWD. You sure that's a good idea for a "sport" car. That and cable linkage type shift mechanism? Sounds like a spot that would wear out and give one crazy shift feel.


----------



## EloeElwe (May 29, 2013)

I must admit that I'm a total car nut, be it road racing, hot rodding, or just a drive in the mountains. My dad owns a '32 Ford 2 door sedan, and I Auto Cross with SCCA in many different classes. Most recently in H stock with a 2003 VW beetle convertible, almost made 1st for the season, but ran out of money for competition.


----------



## Car Fox (May 29, 2013)

EloeElwe said:


> I must admit that I'm a total car nut, be it road racing, hot rodding, or just a drive in the mountains. My dad owns a '32 Ford 2 door sedan, and I Auto Cross with SCCA in many different classes. Most recently in H stock with a 2003 VW beetle convertible, almost made 1st for the season, but ran out of money for competition.



Marvelous. Gotta love the classics.

That sucks about the insufficient funds. I guess it's common, however.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 29, 2013)

EloeElwe said:


> My dad owns a '32 Ford 2 door sedan



Would that be a model A? My uncle restored his dads model A 2 door sedan and just finished the model A truck. 



Bleedswhitefire said:


> Why get a slightly used one when a brand new one is only a few grand more. And besides, if you go to a dealership, it's a dealership. You can get the price down.
> 
> And I got bored so I checked out the quick specs on the new GTI's. It's nice. But that much power on a FWD. You sure that's a good idea for a "sport" car. That and cable linkage type shift mechanism? Sounds like a spot that would wear out and give one crazy shift feel.



Hmmmm good point, I'm still so lost on what to buy for my next car. I kinda want a wrx, but where I go to school there are just soooo many its unbelievable. Also insurance is $$ and total cop magnets in Colorado. I really wish I could find a good saabaru. Last year I was gonna drive about 4 hours to buy one that had 67K miles, fully loaded, and super clean for like 9 grand. Got sold as I started my drive (morning after prom too). Any ideas for a sporty car that can also fit ALOT of stuff. Like construction stuff or just stuff.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (May 29, 2013)

> Originally posted by *DMAN14*
> 
> Hmmmm good point, I'm still so lost on what to buy for my next car. I kinda want a wrx, but where I go to school there are just soooo many its unbelievable. Also insurance is $$ and total cop magnets in Colorado. I really wish I could find a good saabaru. Last year I was gonna drive about 4 hours to buy one that had 67K miles, fully loaded, and super clean for like 9 grand. Got sold as I started my drive (morning after prom too). Any ideas for a sporty car that can also fit ALOT of stuff. Like construction stuff or just stuff



As soon as you said you needed one that could hold a lot of stuff, all my options went out the window haha. You could always get something domestic. You know Chevy, Ford, Dodge. Almost all their sport oriented cars have a shit ton of room. But the price would probably kill ya. 

Torsion Beam, I know your reading this, eny ideas to help bud out?


----------



## DMAN14 (May 29, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> As soon as you said you needed one that could hold a lot of stuff, all my options went out the window haha. You could always get something domestic. You know Chevy, Ford, Dodge. Almost all their sport oriented cars have a shit ton of room. But the price would probably kill ya.
> 
> Torsion Beam, I know your reading this, eny ideas to help bud out?




I looked into dodge magnum's, but if I remember there was a major problem. I think it was that they don't come in manual. I also am looking into a subaru outback turbo. Right now I have a trailblazer, I consider it small, but it is still a bitch to park in the city. I really want something bigger like a truck, but small so I can park easily, sporty, good MPG, and on the cheaper side... a man can dream.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (May 29, 2013)

> Originally posted by *DMAN14*
> 
> I looked into dodge magnum's, but if I remember there was a major problem. I think it was that they don't come in manual. I
> also am looking into a subaru outback turbo. Right now I have a trailblazer, I consider it small, but it is still a bitch to park in the city. I really want something bigger like a truck, but small so I can park easily, sporty, good MPG, and on the cheaper side... a man can dream.



You could always build your dream. Then the options are endless.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 29, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> You could always build your dream. Then the options are endless.




I wonder how much a hammerhead eagle i-thurst would cost. Meets all the criteria I listed above :v


----------



## Car Fox (May 30, 2013)

DMAN14 said:
			
		

> Any ideas for a sporty car that can also fit ALOT of stuff. Like construction stuff or just stuff.





			
				Bleedswhitefire said:
			
		

> Torsion Beam, I know your reading this, eny ideas to help bud out?



I'm a bit late, but yes, I monitered this.

As for our issue, if normal four-doors, or large-scale hot hatches aren't working out, I'd recommend either 4X4s (as in Jeep Wranglers, Geo Trackers), or small cargo trucks (as in Ford Rangers, and Toyota Tacomas). As far as sporty goes, stick with large scale hot hatches, or certain station wagons.

If it comes to this, worst case scenario is to tune up a mini-van, or normal van.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (May 31, 2013)

> Originally posted by *Torsion Beam*
> 
> As for our issue, if normal four-doors, or large-scale hot hatches aren't working out, I'd recommend either 4X4s (as in Jeep Wranglers, Geo Trackers), or small cargo trucks (as in Ford Rangers, and Toyota Tacomas). As far as sporty goes, stick with large scale hot hatches, or certain station wagons



I completely forgot about the ford ranger. If you happen to get an 2003 to I believe 2005 edge with the 4.0L V6, five speed 2wd, those are some mean trucks. Lower just a little bit, minimal bolt on power adder, cold air, throttle body spacer, high flow exhaust, and you have a competitive drifter, put a rease hitch and you have a mild towing truck. Get the king cab throw on a took box and you can carry a lot of tools.


----------



## EloeElwe (Jun 1, 2013)

Ford Rangers are great Auto cross racers in the right hands. I took my '03 to three H stock championships. And my '87 to many E street prepared wins!


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 1, 2013)

The Ranger is one thing I can give Ford. It's well survived the test of time, and it's a truck that's small enough to carry loads, and be practical when paroozing around the city. Toyota had a hook with their Tacoma, but nothing beats a Ranger. It not often that I say that, because I'm not a big truck person.

Other than the Mustang, the other thing I can give them is the GT40 of the 60s.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 1, 2013)

I just got my dead grandmother's 2006 Chrysler Sebring with less than 40k miles on it. The car drives GREAT!!! But, I was personally thinking about getting a drag car jut for fun too. I would like a to get a rolling chasis of a 87 mustang, put a supercharged Chevy big block in it, put a fresh pair of slicks on it, put wheelie bars on it, add roll cage, nitro injection, putting a stage 2-3 transmission on it. That thing would FLY!!!! But that is going to happen later on. I don't have the money to do that atm.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally posted by *Torsion Beam*
> The Ranger is one thing I can give Ford. It's well survived the test of time, and it's a truck that's small enough to carry loads, and be practical when paroozing around the city. Toyota had a hook with their Tacoma, but nothing beats a Ranger. It not often that I say that, because I'm not a big truck person.
> 
> Other than the Mustang, the other thing I can give them is the GT40 of the 60s.



The Tacoma had nothing on the 1980's models toyota pickups. (Yes they were just called "pickup" back in the day) The 22r and re series were/are unbeatable and can't be killed. 



> Originally posted by *Saylor*
> I just got my dead grandmother's 2006 Chrysler Sebring with less than 40k miles on it. The car drives GREAT!!! But, I was personally thinking about getting a drag car jut for fun too. I would like a to get a rolling chasis of a 87 mustang, put a supercharged Chevy big block in it, put a fresh pair of slicks on it, put wheelie bars on it, add roll cage, nitro injection, putting a stage 2-3 transmission on it. That thing would FLY!!!! But that is going to happen later on. I don't have the money to do that atm.



Chevy in a ford. Well now. Had someone tell me something one time. And I shall pass it to you. Mixing Chevrolet and Ford is like eating your sisters pussy, it may taste the same, but it's just not right. Haha.

Other thank that. What size big block? What gen? What would you do inside the motor? Why a supercharger? Wheelie bars, understandable. Nitros, nice. And why type of tranny? Manual or automatic? If  manual, tremec and which one? If automatic, 700r4 or something else? If you say you are going to do this with a car, you might as well go into extreme detail haha.


----------



## DMAN14 (Jun 1, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> I'd recommend either 4X4s (as in Jeep Wranglers, Geo Trackers), or small cargo trucks (as in Ford Rangers, and Toyota Tacomas).



My cousin has a 4 door tacoma and I really like it, it even has a wall power outlet in the bed which is pretty sweet. What do y'all think of honda ridgeline trucks, I love the compartment in the bed, dual action tailgate, and some more stuff. Also small enough it will work in city.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 1, 2013)

DMAN14 said:


> My cousin has a 4 door tacoma and I really like it, it even has a wall power outlet in the bed which is pretty sweet. What do y'all think of honda ridgeline trucks, I love the compartment in the bed, dual action tailgate, and some more stuff. Also small enough it will work in city.



The Honda Ridgeline I guess was one of those trucks that, although interesting, never sold or caught on well. In a way, it was like the Chevrolet Avalanche. It was small enough to drive around town in a practical manor, and yet boast adiquite compartment space. It's styling was also quite original compared to other trucks one could buy. In that sense, it's just another one of Honda's lovable creations that one simply can't say they don't like. Honda are usually always awsome.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 1, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> The Tacoma had nothing on the 1980's models toyota pickups. (Yes they were just called "pickup" back in the day) The 22r and re series were/are unbeatable and can't be killed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it is just a rolling chasis, then the biggest concern I would have would be fitting the engine in it. Since it would be a drag cat, I wouldn't need too much of it to work. I would put a 456 cubic inch chevy big block in it. Run it on a 5 speed manual tremec transmission, increase the understeer on it so it will stay in a straighter line more. The supercharger would be so I could pull off the line as fast as I could. I'm thinking with the set up I would get on it, I would be running in excess of 1000bhp and unheard of amounts of torque. I think the 87 is a fourth gen mustang. I was avoiding going over people's heads and this is just an idea so far. When I get the car, I will start naming parts and dyno tests.


----------



## DMAN14 (Jun 3, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> The Tacoma had nothing on the 1980's models toyota pickups. (Yes they were just called "pickup" back in the day) The 22r and re series were/are unbeatable and can't be killed.



We actually have one of those, can't believe its still running. Actually sounds good to. Isn't that the truck they tried to destroy on top gear?


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 3, 2013)

DMAN14 said:


> We actually have one of those, can't believe its still running. Actually sounds good to. Isn't that the truck they tried to destroy on top gear?



It was a Toyota Hilux.

Toyota engines are always durable (as are Honda engines; something they are very reputed for), and can last a lifetime with proper care and maintenance. As they say, most Camrys sold in the past 20 years are still on the road today, and that's not too unbelievable either.

I saw a second-gen Dodge Viper STR-10 today when I went shopping with my dad, a first-gen Ford Mustang Convertible and a Mazda MX-5 Miata (NB) at AutoZone, and a C5 Corvette Convertible on the way home. A good day today in my town.


----------



## DMAN14 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have never known what it was, its always just been the old toyota. I saw a good amount of nice cars this weekend. Few hot rods, 1st gen mustangs, vintage bugs, some newer nice cars, and alot of cars from around the 1950's that I didn't recognize.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 3, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> Chevy in a ford. Well now. Had someone tell me something one time. And I shall pass it to you. Mixing Chevrolet and Ford is like eating your sisters pussy, it may taste the same, but it's just not right. Haha.


I feel the same way whenever I see or hear about someone dropping a 1 or 2JZ into an old Benz or Beemer. The thing may do an 11 second 1/4 mile, but it just doesn't seem right.
Besides, I've seen people make 600HP on a 30-year-old factory Benz 3L straight-6. 

Edit: Excuse me, 650HP.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 3, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:
			
		

> Chevy in a ford. Well now. Had someone tell me something one time. And I shall pass it to you. Mixing Chevrolet and Ford is like eating your sisters pussy, it may taste the same, but it's just not right. Haha.





			
				Nineteen-TwentySeven said:
			
		

> I feel the same way whenever I see or hear about someone dropping a 1 or 2JZ into an old Benz or Beemer. The thingmay do an 11 second 1/4 mile, but it just doesn't seem right. Besides, I've seen people make 600HP on a 30-year-old factory Benz 3Lstraight-6.



I suppose I'll agree as well. When I think about tuning, I thinks it's best to leave the car's factory-supplied engine in it, as well as other parts of the car. If you're gonna swap something, it best be aftermarket parts made for the car. And if you are gonna swap the engine, make it an engine made by the manufacture, or affiliated manufacture. It keeps the ride in their family.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 5, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> I suppose I'll agree as well. When I think about tuning, I thinks it's best to leave the car's factory-supplied engine in it, as well as other parts of the car. If you're gonna swap something, it best be aftermarket parts made for the car. And if you are gonna swap the engine, make it an engine made by the manufacture, or affiliated manufacture. It keeps the ride in their family.



I was talking with one of my gearhead friends just the other day, and we were pondering what the most offensive engine swap would be. He said putting a 4 cylinder Honda VTEC (like the one in my car) in a Ferrari. Any Ferrari, doesn't matter. I said put a NA Wankel in a Mustang. Again, any Mustang. I think either of those would be more cringe-worthy than a Chevy big block in a Ford chassis, but that still doesn't make it right.


----------



## chipmunk (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay seriously? Sorry if I broke up anyone's conversations or anything but WOW! I didn't know FAF even had anything motorsports related until now.  2006 Subaru Impreza WRX STi owner right here!! :3

Edit: I just saw one of the first posts asking people the fastest they've gotten their cars to go. Well...the STI's of these years (not sure if all?) had a speed limiter that electronically limited the car to 155 mph. Well, we removed the speed limiter and... ~179 mph was my best to date on the stock 6 speed tranny. > (YES, I WAS ON A CLOSED COURSE!)


----------



## Saylor (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay, so this may sound ridiculous and none of you may believe me. But, I am speaking the truth in my next story...

So, here it is: I went to high school with Jaskson Murray who is Bill Murray's youngest son. We were pretty close friends and he is a really nice guy, but I thought Bill was kinda an ass. But, I understood because he broke up with his wife even when he loved her to death. But, the other day I was planning to go to the beach with Jackson and he got to borrow his dad's car. He pulls up in a Porsche Carrera GT!! So, we go to the island and decide to not go to the beach, but instead we drive it around town. I drove it around and that thing is SO SICK!!! By far the best car I have driven. It handles so easily! It is kinda hard to get the right speed going and stay under the speed limit in that thing, but then again it also has a monster V10 in the back and over 500 hp coming straight through the wheels. I never got any photos of it and we kinda didn't want his dad finding out about us borrowing his super car. But, at least I can say I drove Bill Murray's Porsche!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 6, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> The Tacoma had nothing on the 1980's models toyota pickups. (Yes they were just called "pickup" back in the day) The 22r and re series were/are unbeatable and can't be killed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mate has a 87 toyota pickup with king suspension, also in europe they were called a hilux.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 6, 2013)

chipmunk said:


> Okay seriously? Sorry if I broke up anyone's conversations or anything but WOW! I didn't know FAF even had anything motorsports related until now.  2006 Subaru Impreza WRX STi owner right here!! :3
> 
> Edit: I just saw one of the first posts asking people the fastest they've gotten their cars to go. Well...the STI's of these years (not sure if all?) had a speed limiter that electronically limited the car to 155 mph. Well, we removed the speed limiter and... ~179 mph was my best to date on the stock 6 speed tranny. > (YES, I WAS ON A CLOSED COURSE!)



Nice! I'll bet that was fun as hell...



Saylor said:


> Okay, so this may sound ridiculous and none of you may believe me. But, I am speaking the truth in my next story...
> 
> So, here it is: I went to high school with Jaskson Murray who is Bill Murray's youngest son. We were pretty close friends and he is a really nice guy, but I thought Bill was kinda an ass. But, I understood because he broke up with his wife even when he loved her to death. But, the other day I was planning to go to the beach with Jackson and he got to borrow his dad's car. He pulls up in a Porsche Carrera GT!! So, we go to the island and decide to not go to the beach, but instead we drive it around town. I drove it around and that thing is SO SICK!!! By far the best car I have driven. It handles so easily! It is kinda hard to get the right speed going and stay under the speed limit in that thing, but then again it also has a monster V10 in the back and over 500 hp coming straight through the wheels. I never got any photos of it and we kinda didn't want his dad finding out about us borrowing his super car. But, at least I can say I drove Bill Murray's Porsche!



That would be epic! Also, sounds like you should post that here: http://www.billmurraystory.com


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 7, 2013)

chipmunk said:


> Okay seriously? Sorry if I broke up anyone's conversations or anything but WOW! I didn't know FAF even had anything motorsports related until now.  2006 Subaru Impreza WRX STi owner right here!! :3
> 
> Edit: I just saw one of the first posts asking people the fastest they've gotten their cars to go. Well...the STI's of these years (not sure if all?) had a speed limiter that electronically limited the car to 155 mph. Well, we removed the speed limiter and... ~179 mph was my best to date on the stock 6 speed tranny. > (YES, I WAS ON A CLOSED COURSE!)



I hear that was the case for Mercedes-Benz vehicles for a while. They made a gentleman's agreement with someone or another that their cars would not exceed 155 MPH, regardless of power output, or other powertrain aspects. It's sorta in the same leaugue as Japanese Domestic Market cars (JDM), which in some point in time, always rolled off the line with 280 PS (roughly 276 HP). But this point in time was considered by some to be a golden age for Japanese sports cars as a whole. It was especially the case for Mazda's RX-7 (The world's most prominent rotary-powered sports car line), and Nissan's Skyline GT-R (Considered one of Japan's most innovative automobiles).

Though I was surprised when I heard 179 was the top speed. That's good for a four-door, flat-engined sports car.



			
				Saylor said:
			
		

> Okay, so this may sound ridiculous and none of you may believe me. But, I am speaking the truth in my next story...
> 
> So, here it is: I went to high school with Jaskson Murray who is Bill Murray's youngest son. We were pretty close friends and he is a really nice guy, but I thought Bill was kinda an ass. But, I understood because he broke up with his wife even when he loved her to death. But, the other day I was planning to go to the beach with Jackson and he got to borrow his dad's car. He pulls up in a Porsche Carrera GT!! So, we go to the island and decide to not go to the beach, but instead we drive it around town. I drove it around and that thing is SO SICK!!! By far the best car I have driven. It handles so easily! It is kinda hard to get the right speed going and stay under the speed limit in that thing, but then again it also has a monster V10in the back and over 500 hp coming straight through the wheels. I never got any photos of it and we kinda didn't want his dad finding out about us borrowing his super car. But, at least I can say I drove Bill Murray's Porsche!



That's a wonderful story. Carrera GTs are so rare (only 500 were made),  one is pretty lucky to just drive one, let alone own it.


----------



## chipmunk (Jun 7, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> I hear that was the case for Mercedes-Benz vehicles for a while. They made a gentleman's agreement with someone or another that their cars would not exceed 155 MPH, regardless of power output, or other powertrain aspects. It's sorta in the same leaugue as Japanese Domestic Market cars (JDM), which in some point in time, always rolled off the line with 280 PS (roughly 276 HP). But this point in time was considered by some to be a golden age for Japanese sports cars as a whole. It was especially the case for Mazda's RX-7 (The world's most prominent rotary-powered sports car line), and Nissan's Skyline GT-R (Considered one of Japan's most innovative automobiles).
> 
> Though I was surprised when I heard 179 was the top speed. That's good for a four-door, flat-engined sports car.



I've actually heard I could've gone more, I had maybe 500 rpm to go until I would've hit the rev limiter, and I've heard other top speeds up to 185 mph. It was absolutely amazing going that fast, but also terrifying as hell. I couldn't stop giggling until maybe 10 minutes after I was done. I hope to mod it to 400++awhp in the future.


----------



## chipmunk (Jun 7, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Nice! I'll bet that was fun as hell...



You bet it was!!!  I was shaking and giggling by the end.


----------



## chipmunk (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay everyone, yeah, I know it's another one of those 'what do I do?' posts, but...please bear with me on this one...

I have a 1999 Subaru Legacy Brighton wagon manual 5 speed, with 124,950 miles on it now, and...long story short, I'm only 17, and knew next to nothing about buying cars, and I ended up purchasing this car from a dealer, we paid $200 for an entire 'lookover' of the car. They said they pulled everything, checked everything out up and down the car, and said it was a steal at $4,500 with 123,700 miles. So, I managed to get the guy talked down to $4,100, and he agreed. So, that day, August 7th, 2012 to be specific, I had my first car. Now, I worked my A** off for that car. That's about four months worth of HARD work for me, and this car was my pride and joy, and I fell in love with it as soon as I had gotten it. So anyway, we test drove the car, everything ran amazing, everything was strong, extremely clean, and well-maintained. (Or so it appeared...) So, all I did was get into my car, (with my parents following), and I was going to leave the dealer, and I just put it into first, eased off the clutch nicely, and my parents said they saw a huge dark blue cloud belch from the exhaust pipe. They flashed me with their lights and I pulled over at a gas station a mile from the dealer, and stopped. My parents told me what they saw and it immediately scared the hell out of me. Now, I'm not a newb to stick-shift, I have 2,500 miles of practice on a HARD Chevy truck clutch, so I didn't run my car hard at all...We tried fighting the dealership but yada, yada, long story short, we got $750.00 back and a waiver that we couldn't come after them again. We reluctantly accepted. Fast forward to this morning; I was heading up the hill to go to school with my brother and his friend, and I noticed my car belching, and I mean BELCHING blue smoke, and knocking really, really loud. (It's had a knock since about 15 miles after getting it from the dealership.) And my clutch is failing me. It started slipping really bad under normal driving in third. The car needs a new engine, clutch, new struts, tires, brakes...the works. Now, my question: Do I sell the car and get something that's in better working condition? Or do I fix it? Non-judgmental or critical help would be greatly appreciated... (This car is my daily driver, and the STi is my occasional racecar.)


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 7, 2013)

chipmunk said:
			
		

> I've actually heard I could've gone more, I had maybe 500 rpm to go until I would've hit the rev limiter, and I've heard other top speeds up to 185 mph. It was absolutely amazing going that fast, but also terrifying as hell. I couldn't stop giggling until maybe 10 minutes after I was done. I hope to mod it to 400++awhp in the future.





			
				chipmunk said:
			
		

> You bet it was!!! I was shaking and giggling by the end.





			
				chipmunk said:
			
		

> Okay everyone, yeah, I know it's another one of those 'what do I do?' posts, but...please bear with me on this one...
> 
> Ihave a1999 Subaru Legacy Brighton wagon manual 5 speed, with 124,950 miles on it now, and...long story short, I'm only 17, and knew next to nothing about buying cars, and I ended up purchasing this car from a dealer, we paid $200 for an entire 'lookover' of the car. They saidthey pulled everything,checked everything out up and down the car,and said it was a steal at $4,500 with 123,700 miles. So, I managed to get the guy talked down to $4,100, and he agreed. So, that day, August 7th, 2012 to be specific, I had my first car. Now, I worked my A** off for that car. That's about four months worth of HARD work for me,and this car was my pride and joy, and I fell in love with it as soon as I had gotten it. So anyway,we test drove the car, everything ran amazing, everything was strong, extremely clean, and well-maintained. (Or so it appeared...) So,all I did was get into my car, (with my parents following), and I was going to leave the dealer, and I just put it into first, eased off the clutch nicely, and my parents said they saw a huge dark blue cloud belch from the exhaust pipe. They flashed me with their lights and I pulled over at a gas station a mile from the dealer, and stopped. My parents told me what they saw and it immediately scared the hell out of me. Now, I'm not anewb to stick-shift, I have 2,500 miles of practice on a HARD Chevy truck clutch, so I didn't run my car hard at all...We tried fighting the dealership but yada, yada, long story short, we got $750.00 back and a waiver that we couldn't come after them again. We reluctantly accepted. Fast forward to this morning; I was heading up the hill to go to school with my brother and his friend, and I noticed my car belching, and I mean BELCHING blue smoke, and knocking really, really loud. (It's had a knock since about 15 miles after getting it from the dealership.) And my clutch is failing me. It started slipping really bad under normal driving in third. The car needs anew engine, clutch,new struts, tires, brakes...the works. Now, my question: Do I sell the car and get something that's in better working condition? Or do I fix it? Non-judgmental or critical help would be greatly appreciated... (This car is my daily driver, and the STi is my occasional racecar.)



All very nice, but I don't think the mods or admins will like like double or triple posting. They consider it spamming. I'll get to answering your question later


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2013)

Anybody besides me into go-karts?


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 7, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Anybody besides me into go-karts?



Heh, who doen't like those zippy, nimble racers. They're everywhere.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah. Wish they were taken seriously.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 7, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah. Wish they were taken seriously.



Well, they are if they have series that race them, and have things called "superkarts" that have set lap records at some racetracks. It sound pretty serious to me.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jun 7, 2013)

chipmunk said:


> Okay everyone, yeah, I know it's another one of those 'what do I do?' posts, but...please bear with me on this one...
> 
> I have a 1999 Subaru Legacy Brighton wagon manual 5 speed, with 124,950 miles on it now, and...long story short, I'm only 17, and knew next to nothing about buying cars, and I ended up purchasing this car from a dealer, we paid $200 for an entire 'lookover' of the car. They said they pulled everything, checked everything out up and down the car, and said it was a steal at $4,500 with 123,700 miles. So, I managed to get the guy talked down to $4,100, and he agreed. So, that day, August 7th, 2012 to be specific, I had my first car. Now, I worked my A** off for that car. That's about four months worth of HARD work for me, and this car was my pride and joy, and I fell in love with it as soon as I had gotten it. So anyway, we test drove the car, everything ran amazing, everything was strong, extremely clean, and well-maintained. (Or so it appeared...) So, all I did was get into my car, (with my parents following), and I was going to leave the dealer, and I just put it into first, eased off the clutch nicely, and my parents said they saw a huge dark blue cloud belch from the exhaust pipe. They flashed me with their lights and I pulled over at a gas station a mile from the dealer, and stopped. My parents told me what they saw and it immediately scared the hell out of me. Now, I'm not a newb to stick-shift, I have 2,500 miles of practice on a HARD Chevy truck clutch, so I didn't run my car hard at all...We tried fighting the dealership but yada, yada, long story short, we got $750.00 back and a waiver that we couldn't come after them again. We reluctantly accepted. Fast forward to this morning; I was heading up the hill to go to school with my brother and his friend, and I noticed my car belching, and I mean BELCHING blue smoke, and knocking really, really loud. (It's had a knock since about 15 miles after getting it from the dealership.) And my clutch is failing me. It started slipping really bad under normal driving in third. The car needs a new engine, clutch, new struts, tires, brakes...the works. Now, my question: Do I sell the car and get something that's in better working condition? Or do I fix it? Non-judgmental or critical help would be greatly appreciated... (This car is my daily driver, and the STi is my occasional racecar.)



Well, if you need some advice you need some advice haha.
Me personally, I like to rebuild vehicles. Bigger, better, faster. But ok give you a break down of projected prices for everything. 

The motor is going to cost about $500 to $1000. The clutch, for OEM replacement, about $150. Struts if it just has two up front probably $200 if it's four then maybe $300. Tires, for a good set that you'll get your money out of, about $600. Breaks, that's easy, about $100, if you just need pads. If it's calipers on just the front then you'll be looking at $180 if it's four calipers, expect $250. Then plugs, wires, cap (if it has a distributor), air filter would be another $150. If it has a coil per plug then have fun, it's pricy. About $40 to $120 a peace. So if you add all that up. Couple relaxed days of work. 

Possible $2500 to $3500 rough estimate. And that's if you do the work your self. If you put it in a shop I believe it's $80 (that's about, it's been a while since I put something in a shop, which is why I do it myself) an hour. 

Think of it this way, sell it for I don't know maybe $1500 and get something else, something NOT at a used dealer ship. Or put upwards of $3500 into it and have yourself something you know is dependable. Me, I'd price a motor first, if it's above $1500 for a low mileage one, get a new ride. But I'd rebuild it, see what power I could get out of it. And don't try to rebuild the motor, if it's knocking like an elf is  hitting it with a hammer, it's not worth it haha.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> Well, they are if they have series that race them, and have things called "superkarts" that have set lap records at some racetracks. It sound pretty serious to me.



I'd like to see Superkarts that reach the speed of F1 cars.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 7, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'd like to see Superkarts that reach the speed of F1 cars.



I suppose it wouldn't be too much more dangerous than actually racing an open-wheel race car like those in F1, and Indy Car.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2013)

They might have to be somewhat bigger than normal karts. How big is too big to be a kart?


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 7, 2013)

It usually depends on the regulatory body to determine this. So I really don't know off hand. I'd think it's too big when it becomes comparable to miniature automobiles.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2013)

You mean like this?


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 7, 2013)

Ooh... nostalgia!

...and yes. About that size.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, that can't too big, can it?


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 7, 2013)

As far as the overall dimensions, yeah, it would be consider too big for karting. If it was the size of an original Mini, it might be passable, but still a bit big.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 8, 2013)

Am I the only one who wishes this was a real motorsport?


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 8, 2013)

i want a damn jeep wrangler

an old one at that


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 8, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who wishes this was a real motorsport?



I know I would like to se it. Even if it was only once. Simply begging a question of this sort suggests the answer "no".

WipEout, and F-ZERO both have a similar concept as far as anti-gravity racing. But whereas F-ZERO takes a higher speed, more contemporary approach, WipEout takes a more creative, science-fiction, slower paced, and destructive approach. Both are great games to have in your Racing game collection.



			
				Ikrit said:
			
		

> i want a damn jeep wrangler
> 
> an old one at that



Well, it is one of the more desirable Jeeps. All Jeep Wranglers essentially look the same, so the difference between the generations is vague when it come to apearence. But mechanically, they are very different. You wouldn't be wrong for wanting one.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, but anti-gravity is impossible. At least maybe to us. You'd have to be at least thousands of years ahead of mankind to have created that technology (e.g. Star Wars repulsor lifts).

The closest thing I can think of that happening is a sort of ground effect VTOL or hovercraft.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 8, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, but anti-gravity is impossible. At least maybe to us. You'd have to be at least thousands of years ahead of mankind to have created that technology (e.g. Star Wars repulsor lifts).
> 
> The closest thing I can think of that happening is a sort of ground effect VTOL or hovercraft.


i've seen objects freely float around a track due to magnets. apply it to vehicles and it would actually work


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, to trains, and it's worked. How can we apply that to a civilian vehicle and keep it freely moving?

Besides, the F-Zero anime even depicted the cars as being able to hover off-road, something maglev vehicles should be incapable of because there wouldn't be enough electricity or magnetism out there.

It's not like engineers would have figure out a way to electrocute a whole planet, moon or asteroid, causing everything with the opposite charge to float about.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 8, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, to trains, and it's worked. How can we apply that to a civilian vehicle and* keep it freely moving*?


diamagnetic levitation
it's how the first toy in this video works http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNRDvDIqD1M

as for off roading, no idea


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 8, 2013)

In order to use anti-gravity in our vehicles, we'd first have to witness, and confirm it in science, or nature/space, and then figure out how it worked through scientific research. It this scenario is applied, it'd be a matter of time before it's development reaches a pinnical state to which me may relate. That's how most understandings happen throughout history.

The magnet method works, and is proven to do so. But it's more impractical than it may seem, and would cost a shit-ton of money.

In other words, it remains a figment of science fiction for now, until we develop an understanding of it. So Formula 1 is really the best we've got right now.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, but we can't really make F1 faster without killing the drivers in the process.

Look at Niki Lauda's 1976 wipeout; He barely got out with his life, *and* his face.

By the way, I heard Ron Howard is making a movie of Lauda's life story, or at least his days as an F1 driver.

Getting back to the idea of sci-fi motorsports, here's one I know would be much more possible.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 8, 2013)

Breaking off the current topic, I have not seen this mentioned:

Alfa-Romeo and Mazda are doing some work together. The end result: Alfa comes back to the States courtesy of Mazda's help, and Mazda gets a completely revamped Miata, courtesy of Alfa. Personally, I'm pretty excited to possibly see a new Alfa on the streets here. Anyone else? Italian-assisted Miata?


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 9, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Breaking off the current topic, I have not seen this mentioned:
> 
> Alfa-Romeo and Mazda are doing some work together. The end result: Alfa comes back to the States courtesy of Mazda's help, and Mazda gets a completely revamped Miata, courtesy of Alfa. Personally, I'm pretty excited to possibly see a new Alfa on the streets here. Anyone else? Italian-assisted Miata?



It was mentioned somewhere in this thread, I think. I read about that some time ago. Alfa Romeo is assisting Mazda in their next release of its popular Roadster. I'm a bit scared as to what menacing monster it will turn into because of this, but it still excites me nonetheless. The Alfa that might hit the states I believe is their upcoming "4C". It's compact, mid-engined, and unlike the preceeding 8C Competizione, is lower-volume, and won't be a limited-production sports car. They have the info you need at the Alfa Romeo Homepage. Sound delightful.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 9, 2013)

I've never heard of Alfa-Romeo until now.


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I've never heard of Alfa-Romeo until now.



>not knowing one of the most legendary automobile manufacturers of all time

[yt]QNSG1LM4Pmw[/yt] 

My housemate's a fucking schizo-tier Alfa nut.  He's been wrenching on them over half his life, and we've got 3 project alfas sitting in our backyard.  2 GTVs and a Spyder.  

I've just got my humble '91 turbo MR2.  

Also on a Formula SAE team, 80% of my waking hours nowadays are devoted to that.  Competition's in about a week.  Fucking crunchtime.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 10, 2013)

*Now *I know, thanks.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 10, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> i want a damn jeep wrangler
> 
> an old one at that



Like a cj5?



Oh amd James, how much did you pick up your mr2 for? I'm actully looking into getting one for a project car


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Like a cj5?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh amd James, how much did you pick up your mr2 for? I'm actully looking into getting one for a project car



  $6.2k with 69k on the odo.  Wasn't mint, but pretty good condition.  I dunno about now, but market value for comparable ones at the time would've been around $9+k.

They can be had for pretty cheap, though.  $5k will nail you a pretty decent turbo, but if you're looking for an el cheapo project, you can probably get a running turbo for ~$3k and a running n/a for ~$2k.  Of course, non-running can be had for a good amount cheaper.  Only problem is a lot of sellers out there love to overprice these cars.  They're delusional about the car's actual worth.  That's why if you shop for them, you'll often see huge discrepancies in prices.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 10, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> It was mentioned somewhere in this thread, I think. I read about that some time ago. Alfa Romeo is assisting Mazda in their next release of its popular Roadster. I'm a bit scared as to what menacing monster it will turn into because of this, but it still excites me nonetheless. The Alfa that might hit the states I believe is their upcoming "4C". It's compact, mid-engined, and unlike the preceeding 8C Competizione, is lower-volume, and won't be a limited-production sports car. They have the info you need at the Alfa Romeo Homepage. Sound delightful.



Yeah I've been looking over that thing, and it looks pretty good. If not the Miata, then the 4C will most definitely be heralding a re-return of roadsters, because damnit, those little cars are fun as hell to drive, and there's no better manufacturer than Alfa to do the job.



JamesB said:


> My housemate's a fucking schizo-tier Alfa nut.  He's been wrenching on them over half his life, and we've got 3 project alfas sitting in our backyard.  2 GTVs and a Spyder.
> 
> I've just got my humble '91 turbo MR2.



Sweet jesus. If they're the right years, those are some beautiful cars sitting back there.

And holy damn your MR-2 is clean as fuck. Most of the ones I ever see look like they've seen better days.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 10, 2013)

I just heard about this, but I don't know if anyone else has.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 10, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:
			
		

> Yeah I've been looking over that thing, and it looks pretty good. If not the Miata, then the 4C will most definitely be heralding a re-return of roadsters, because damnit, those little cars are fun as hell to drive, and there's no better manufacturer than Alfa to do the job.



Last time I checked, the 4C has a fixed roof, but knowing Alfa Romeo, they will probably add a cabriolette version of the car. Either way, it looks sweet. I first saw concept pictures on the Alfa Romeo website, and then saw a more production-ready picture of it in one of my monthly issues of Automobile magazine. That's how I know that it'll probably be their next production car.

As for the Miata/Roadster, I haven't heard anything about it since I read about the merger with Alfa Romeo. Ford withdrew their steak in Mazda ,so they're currently independent from our direct American influence. Otherwise, Ford probably would have assisted them with it, again.



			
				TransformerRobot said:
			
		

> I just heard about this, but I don't know if anyone else has.



Oh no! And I watched that race yesterday, and qualifying the day before. How sad


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 10, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> Last time I checked, the 4C has a fixed roof, but knowing Alfa Romeo, they will probably add a cabriolette version of the car. Either way, it looks sweet. I first saw concept pictures on the Alfa Romeo website, and then saw a more production-ready picture of it in one of my monthly issues of Automobile magazine. That's how I know that it'll probably be their next production car.
> 
> As for the Miata/Roadster, I haven't heard anything about it since I read about the merger with Alfa Romeo. Ford withdrew their steak in Mazda ,so they're currently independent from our direct American influence. Otherwise, Ford probably would have assisted them with it, again.



If anything the middle part of the roof will probably pop off in later models. It's definitely an exciting car. I really hope this comes out a success for Alfa, and start bringing in their other models. As well I'm a little iffy about if Ford were to take charge in spec-ing them up for the States. While they seem to be taking a lot of cues from their European production, and even using their former British assest (Ever notice how much their cars look like Aston Martins lately? And their trucks use a mix of Land Rover LR3/Range Rover interiors) to help, it's still.... Ford.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

On the subject of concepts, Subaru just released a concept of the next WRX. It might be an independent model from the Impreza, much the same as the current Nissan GT-R being an independent model from the Skyline.

The concept still has 4 doors, and 4WD like most Imprezas, but has an original design. It's a concept, so it's still pending production status, but the next WRX is arriving.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 12, 2013)

Who here likes Mini Cooper racing?


----------



## chipmunk (Jun 12, 2013)

Update on the Legacy, I'm going to sell it, as of tomorrow. I've had a gentlemen offer $3250.00 USD for it, yes, I was 100% honest about all the problems, and he still wants it. So, I'm going to take the $$ combined with my savings, and get a 2004-2007-ish Honda Civic SI. They're so nice.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

chipmunk said:


> Update on the Legacy, I'm going to sell it, as of tomorrow. I've had a gentlemen offer $3250.00 USD for it, yes, I was 100% honest about all the problems, and he still wants it. So, I'm going to take the $$ combined with my savings, and get a 2004-2007-ish Honda Civic SI. They're so nice.



$3250? My dad bought his Chrysler for around that much. Gee, you got some real money.

In terms of the current generations, I prefer the Fit over the Civic, for no other reason than it's cheaper, and I like small, cute things. Civics ares always nice though.

Honda Fun Fact: Civic spelled backward is still Civic.



			
				TransformerRobot said:
			
		

> Who here likes Mini Cooper racing?



I like Minis. When you say "Mini Cooper", do you mean the original Rover version, or the BMW Version?


----------



## Ames (Jun 12, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> In terms of the current generations, I prefer the Fit over the Civic, for no other reason than it's cheaper, and I like small, cute things. Civics ares always nice though.



>wanting a Fit over a Civic SI

my sides


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 12, 2013)

My friend has a Fit, pretty roomy for how small they are.  Well, it is a box after all.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> My friend has a Fit, pretty roomy for how small they are.  Well, it is a box after all.



That's been the thing about today's sub-compacts, and city cars. They've been emphasizing space and safety while still being small, and efficient enough to suit people's high-commute life.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd probably get a compact. They sound like they'd be easier to park.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'd probably get a compact. They sound like they'd be easier to park.



Compacts make today's automotive world go 'round.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by *Torsion Beam*
> 
> Compacts make today's automotive world go 'round.



And they make my truck less hungry. They are like fuel efficient cereal for my tires. Crunch crunch munch munch.
But all jokes aside, I did run one over. Don't worry it wasn't occupied.....long.     It was fun.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 14, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> I like Minis. When you say "Mini Cooper", do you mean the original Rover version, or the BMW Version?


I like the BMW Minis, but I refuse to recognize them as anything other than Mini in name. They've also suffered such horrific model bloat. I mean how many different "Minis" are there now? And some of them aren't exactly mini either.



TransformerRobot said:


> I'd probably get a compact. They sound like they'd be easier to park.


I used to drive a compact. I could botch parking at my school so bad I was almost at a 45* angle, and still be well within the lines.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 14, 2013)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:
			
		

> And some of them aren't exactly mini either.



*cough, cough* Countryman *cough, hack*


----------



## Leon (Jun 14, 2013)

Old muscle and sports are the way to go. Then Classics in my opinion.  60s late 70s muscle/sport was just so beautiful to me


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 14, 2013)

leon said:


> Old muscle and sports are the way to go. Then Classics in my opinion.  60s late 70s muscle/sport was just so beautiful to me



The group of cars you just classified are considered classic in today's era, and have been for several years. Still good though, especially when it comes to ponies. I love pony cars.


----------



## Leon (Jun 14, 2013)

Eh, that's true, but I mean like way old, 20s-50s


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 15, 2013)

Anything on the Meling Wildcat (Did I spell that right)? I just found out about it. It surprisingly looks a lot like the TVR Griffith some of you may be familiar with. It even uses the same 3.0L V8 as the Griffith, just slightly different. Sounds intersting... :/


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 17, 2013)

This may seem like a stupid question, but to what extent is a motorcycle? Is it just the number of wheels that defines the vehicle?

ATVs still have handlebars, and they have four wheels. Syders have three wheels and handlebars. Shouldn't either of the latter count as motorcycles?


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally posted by *TransformerRobot*
> 
> This may seem like a stupid question, but to what extent is a motorcycle? Is it just the number of wheels that defines the vehicle?
> 
> ATVs still have handlebars, and they have four wheels. Syders have three wheels and handlebars. Shouldn't either of the latter count as motorcycles?



The things that classifies a motorcycle as a motorcycle, is it must have two wheels, handlebars, and an open cockpit. The Cam-Am Spyber  is nothing more than a trike. An atv (I'll just say you mean fourwheelers) are classified as such is because of the same as the motorcycle, but they have four wheels. And the title says it is not haha. And what makes them  street legal, or not street legal is the fact that when you buy eny of them, you get a title. Well on that title it says "Not for high way use. Off road only" or "For highway use". So basically what makes something street legal or not (besides DOT laws) is what the factory  made it to be. But, with the right knowledge, you can make ENYTHING road legal. Some easier than others of course. 

May I ask why you would like to know? Just curious.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 19, 2013)

Reminds of when I was a kid in Nevada, used to see ATVs zooming all over the place with bolted on tail lights and such.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 19, 2013)

chipmunk said:


> Update on the Legacy, I'm going to sell it, as of tomorrow. I've had a gentlemen offer $3250.00 USD for it, yes, I was 100% honest about all the problems, and he still wants it. So, I'm going to take the $$ combined with my savings, and get a 2004-2007-ish Honda Civic SI. They're so nice.



I'm jelly, i just got a 91 DX and i have to say i love it as my first honda. Can't wait to modify :grin: MP-FI swap and then a minor build on the engine.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 19, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> The things that classifies a motorcycle as a motorcycle, is it must have two wheels, handlebars, and an open cockpit. The Cam-Am Spyber  is nothing more than a trike. An atv (I'll just say you mean fourwheelers) are classified as such is because of the same as the motorcycle, but they have four wheels. And the title says it is not haha. And what makes them  street legal, or not street legal is the fact that when you buy eny of them, you get a title. Well on that title it says "Not for high way use. Off road only" or "For highway use". So basically what makes something street legal or not (besides DOT laws) is what the factory  made it to be. But, with the right knowledge, you can make ENYTHING road legal. Some easier than others of course.
> 
> May I ask why you would like to know? Just curious.



Just researching is all.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 19, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:


> I'm jelly, i just got a 91 DX and i have to say i love it as my first honda. Can't wait to modify :grin: MP-FI swap and then a minor build on the engine.



Take it from someone whose been around the D-Series engine ringer, you're better better off spending the 1K swap in a D-16Y8 or D16Z6. If you want a DOHC motor and don't spend mind spending $1300 or so you could get a ZC motor, though those are both somewhat uncommon and have little in the way of aftermarket, they do have a very nice power band for what they are though. Your last inexpensive option is what's referred to as the "Mini-Me" head swap, which is when you take take a D-series Vtec head and put it on any other D-Series 4 valve motor. Most shops will do the swap for 300-400 dollars or so.

If you're willing to spend north of $1500 though, I'd suggest any manner of B series or F-series engine swap since those will get you very close to the 200hp mark of the current SI's for much, much less. H-Series swaps are also and option, and I like them for the larger amount of torque they make, but they're uncommon as alot of shops don't have much experience with them outside of their original use in Preludes.

And lastly, if you've got the wrenching skills yourself you can always buy your own motor or install it, or if you still want a shop to do it but don't trust them to furnish a good motor I (and just about everyone else in the Honda world) HIGHLY recommend getting your motor through the folks at H-Motors ( http://www.hmotorsonline.com/shop/ ), they'll never do you wrong and they have just about any Honda motor your can imagine for very good prices.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 19, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:
			
		

> I'm jelly, i just got a 91 DX and i have to say i love it as my first Honda.



"DX" is basically a "Civic", right? If so, nice buy.



			
				Fernin said:
			
		

> Preludes.



I like Preludes. I _ I


----------



## Fernin (Jun 20, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> "DX" is basically a "Civic", right? If so, nice buy.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Preludes. I _ I



Who doesn't like Preludes! =0 Next to the CRX the late model Preludes are among the best cars Honda ever popped out, and that's saying something.

And most likely, DX is a trim level, specifically the bottom one in most cases, which is perfectly fine since they're usually also the lightest. In a 91 Civic his current motor should be the SOHC D15B2 (the same engine as in the base CRX) making 92hp and 88lbs torque at 6000rpm and 4700rpm respectively from 1.5 liters; if it's an Accord it'll be an SOHC 2.2 liter F22A1 making 125hp and 137lbs torque at 5200rpm and 4000rpm respectively. Notably the the Preludes of the same era used the same F22 engine but thanks to a more aggressive ECU profile (and cam if I remember correctly) made more power. The F22A line of motors also has a popular head for swaps since it's among Honda's best flowing heads from the era and can be used on H series engines. Speaking of H-Series, if he has the Accord the H would actually be a somewhat easy swap since the H and F are pretty similar and have a fair amount of parts commonality.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 20, 2013)

Fernin said:
			
		

> Who doesn't like Preludes! =0 Next to the CRX the late model Preludes are among the best cars Honda ever popped out, and that's saying something.
> 
> And most likely, DX is a trim level, specifically the bottom one in most cases, which is perfectly fine since they're usually also the lightest.



Don't forget the NSX! No one can forget that great machine with it's Mid-ship mounted 3L V6, and much more affordable price tag. But the Prelude, CRX, Civic Type R, and the Integra are my other favorites, despite my fondness of their Fit model. The Accord would have made it, but it has "Family Car" image that makes it much more lackluster to me.

Ah, I see. I think I remember now. DX (the base trim as stated) was a popular trim with fifth generation Civics next to the SiR trims (SiR, and SiR-II)


----------



## Fernin (Jun 20, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> Don't forget the NSX! No one can forget that great machine with it's Mid-ship mounted 3L V6, and much more affordable price tag. But the Prelude, CRX, Civic Type R, and the Integra are my other favorites, despite my fondness of their Fit model. The Accord would have made it, but it has "Family Car" image that makes it much more lackluster to me.
> 
> Ah, I see. I think I remember now. DX (the base trim as stated) was a popular trim with fifth generation Civics next to the SiR trims (SiR, and SiR-II)



The NSX and Integra are of course givens since they're dedicated sport models, where as the CRX came as something of a surprise (and saved Honda's ass in the 80s), where as the sportier civics that came after have largely attempted to emulate it's fun and value after the Del Sol flopped (and largely have succeeded except for the most recent generation of Si's). The Fit I like as well because you can cram 99% of a house into and it's still amusing to drive despite being slow. Accords on the other hand are very hit or miss, some generations of them ranged from nice looking to outright sporty (the most recent ones in particular) to very boring 3rd/4th/early 6th generations. From a driving standpoint however they've always been quite fun despite their size, part of how they've maintained their hold in C&D's Top Ten.

One thing about Honda that has made me very sad lately however aside from the misteps with the Civic was how underwhelming the CRZ was. They made an awesome looking little car that really should have been the second coming of the CRX, but ultimately had everything except the power needed. Thankfully once the battery and engine have been ganked out in favor of a K20 or K24 they become that worthy successor very much, but I just wish they came from the factory that way.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 20, 2013)

Fernin said:


> The NSX and Integra are of course givens since they're dedicated sport models, where as the CRX came as something of a surprise (and saved Honda's ass in the 80s), where as the sportier civics that came after have largely attempted to emulate it's fun and value after the Del Sol flopped (and largely have succeeded except for the most recent generation of Si's). The Fit I like as well because you can cram 99% of a house into and it's still amusing to drive despite being slow. Accords on the other hand are very hit or miss, some generations of them ranged from nice looking to outright sporty (the most recent ones in particular) to very boring 3rd/4th/early 6th generations. From a driving standpoint however they've always been quite fun despite their size, part of how they've maintained their hold in C&D's Top Ten.
> 
> One thing about Honda that has made me very sad lately however aside from the misteps with the Civic was how underwhelming the CRZ was. They made an awesome looking little car that really should have been the second coming of the CRX, but ultimately had everything except the power needed. Thankfully once the battery and engine have been ganked out in favor of a K20 or K24 they become that worthy successor very much, but I just wish they came from the factory that way.



Honda is making adjustments to the CR-Z, but not to major. It'll still be the less-then-stellar hybrid buckeroo it came out as. The NSX is also making a comeback as a hybrid supercar made to share the marketplace with Nissan's Twin-Turbo, V6-powered GT-R, not that surprising. The Accord is also rated to be one of the world's mostreliable vehicles, so it also adds to it's good reputation. In terms of the Fit, it's original purpose was to fill the slot of the "sub-compact" slot in Honda's line-up, because the Civic was no longer that vehicle (It's now just a normal compact), but honda enthusiasts thank them for. It fills the roll nicely in it's own way, hence why I want one. The only thing I could ask of it would be to offer a hybrid powertrain. When buying one, you have to chose between the petrol model, or the EV model, no in-betweens.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 20, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> Honda is making adjustments to the CR-Z, but not to major. It'll still be the less-then-stellar hybrid buckeroo it came out as. The NSX is also making a comeback as a hybrid supercar made to share the marketplace with Nissan's Twin-Turbo, V6-powered GT-R, not that surprising. The Accord is also rated to be one of the world's mostreliable vehicles, so it also adds to it's good reputation. In terms of the Fit, it's original purpose was to fill the slot of the "sub-compact" slot in Honda's line-up, because the Civic was no longer that vehicle (It's now just a normal compact), but honda enthusiasts thank them for. It fills the roll nicely in it's own way, hence why I want one. The only thing I could ask of it would be to offer a hybrid powertrain. When buying one, you have to chose between the petrol model, or the EV model, no in-betweens.



I personally don't care much for hybrids given the battery weight as it compromises handling potential and none of them save the CRZ have a suspension set up than can really accommodate rough driving (super expensive exotics not withstanding). The new NSX however has me very excited for alot of reasons even though it's a large departure from the pure sports car experience of the original NSX (which can be had for less than 25k now a days, which is fucking amazing value) in that it's becoming a tech laden show machine; I'm very worried it's going to be too heavy and ponderous to be a true NSX successor. On the other hand the thing is one of the most beautiful cars I've ever seen, it's being built exclusively in America (which further high lights the amusing fact that Honda/Acura builds more cars in the US than the big three combined), and that one of the trim models will hit the market around 35k, which would put it within me and my husband's reach. So there IS something to hope for with it, I'm just worried about unnesesary complications of the hybrid system and battery weight. The lack of a manual transmission also doesn't sit too well with me, but for something as beautiful as the new NSX, I'd be willing to look past it if the driving experience is good enough.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 23, 2013)

The new NSX is something I'll have to seen in action before I can judge it's worth. The mere fact that the new NSX is a hybrid supercar is already controversial to the mother model's original legacy. The old NSX was more of a tamer, luxurious character partly due to government restrictions, but this was the case. It was more of a sports car, than a concreate-crunching, fortune-sucking supercar, which is what the new NSX is looking to be. When Toyota plans to re-release the Supra, it'll roughly be the same concept as the NSX, having a high-output, hybride engine that'll share the marketplace with the NSX and GT-R. Out of all these popular sports car comeback, I have a feeling that the GT-R will be the only one with a pure Internal Combustion Engine. The next Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution is suggested to have Hybrid technology planned for it. Hybrid technology is becoming much more common in today's cars, and by the looks of it, it'll soon sweep the world; everyone will be using it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 26, 2013)

This doesn't look like a very practical bike.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> This doesn't look like a very practical bike.



In terms of body work... no. You might get a few splinters while riding. Other than that, I can only agree to a certain degree, because the body looks like it's been made in a handyman's garage.

Update on the Alfa Romeo 4C: It is confirmed to have models heading over to the U.S.. there will be a limited "Launch Edition" of 500 cars, presuming afterwards that they will give us the normal 4C. So AWSOME!!!


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice! I really hope down the line they bring in their other models, especially the 159. You cannot tell me that isn't one sexy looking sedan!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 26, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> In terms of body work... no. You might get a few splinters while riding. Other than that, I can only agree to a certain degree, because the body looks like it's been made in a handyman's garage.



Then there's this one.


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 27, 2013)

Saw you guys talking of Integras. My roommate 4 years ago had a little Integra base model which ended up getting V-TEC and some hand work. It was putting down 220HP at the wheels NA before his final stage, I never did see the last dyno sheet. It never got a turbo but would rev past 10,000RPM like a cat on fire, break traction every time it hit V-TEC, often launch the ash tray out of the dash, get 40MPG and make your ears bleed. Oh, and it would eat a set of crank shaft bearings in under a week. His pickup was a mid 90s GMC 1500 with 38" tires, 6 inch lift and a big block crate motor. That was a fun truck to race the ricers with..and leave them confused why a quiet lifted pickup left them in the dust. 

As for me, I put all my money into other hobbies. I drive a 1986.5 V6 Nissan hardbody pickup with a single cab and a short box. Gets up and goes decently but can go anywhere. It needs some boost though. 300HP VG30 NA will run around $9000 to build. A VG30 will do 1000+HP on 25PSI. 7PSI should net 250-300HP and can be done on a 98% stock engine.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 27, 2013)

Deerhurst said:


> His pickup was a mid 90s GMC 1500 with 38" tires, 6 inch lift and a big block crate motor. That was a fun truck to race the ricers with..and leave them confused why a quiet lifted pickup left them in the dust.



My 96ZJ (jeep grand cherrokee for those unaware) is lifted four inches and the lil 318 in it has been, ahem, massaged. It accomplishes the same effect. Also, four wheel burn outs from the stoplight. <3 The exhaust system also ends at the cat, so it sets off car alarms when it starts and WOT sounds (and feels) like you're riding an avalanche down the highway. >:3

Also, at the risk of sounding rude... I've spent a great deal of time working on and with B18 powered cars, and if I may say I rather doubt the validity of your claim about the 10k red line (or at least having usable power up there naturally aspirated), and the notion of it breaking traction at the cam change unless he's got thin shitty tires. Not to mention the idea of a B18 of any tune getting 40mpg is quite a stretch unless he pushes the car place to place. At least he didn't turbo it though, despite what the rice fields have to say a strong NA or supercharged Tegi with rock a turbo one of comparable or modestly greater power anywhere but a drag strip. Sadly most of the people these days who own Integras don't have the driving skill to tackle anything more complex than a straight line which leaves the Tegi's impressive agility far underrepresented.


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 27, 2013)

I almost dont believe it my self but the dyno sheets were to 9500RPM. I believe power started tapering off around 9K RPM while V-TEC kicked in at 7K RPM. The tac was not factory but was from Acura and redlined at 7K and went to 10K and I have seen it peg its self a few times then the crank shaft bearings would die and it would barely hit 7K. Tires were not new and not all seasons, more of a summer tread with maybe 10K on them. The cam was quite aggressive though naturally 4&5 gear pulls were not as nasty as 1-3 gear pulls. I would regularly go on 100 mile trips with him and we would only put in 2-3 gallons back in at the destination so he never bothered to fill back up till we got back in town. If he drive it hard, then, naturally, it would drink and we would get back in town in a little under an hour. I dont know the detail on what he did, I met him when the car was mostly done. That big block would drink though. 100MPH for 100 miles and she would be dry and it would be quite scary. As far as I know it may not have been a B18 but some other jap 4 banger with variable valve timing. 

That Jeep sounds fun! One of these days I want to get another Nissan HB, that is not rare, and either build ( boost ) the VG engine or drop a small block into it and have a massive sleeper with completely factory exterior, maybe a 3inch lift and 33s and a quiet exhaust. If I can find one of the elusive supercharger ready manifolds for the older VG30i I might have to build one with a twin screw. Whats better then a 2700lb truck with 300HP?


----------



## Fernin (Jun 28, 2013)

Deerhurst said:


> I almost dont believe it my self but the dyno sheets were to 9500RPM. I believe power started tapering off around 9K RPM while V-TEC kicked in at 7K RPM. The tac was not factory but was from Acura and redlined at 7K and went to 10K and I have seen it peg its self a few times then the crank shaft bearings would die and it would barely hit 7K. Tires were not new and not all seasons, more of a summer tread with maybe 10K on them. The cam was quite aggressive though naturally 4&5 gear pulls were not as nasty as 1-3 gear pulls. I would regularly go on 100 mile trips with him and we would only put in 2-3 gallons back in at the destination so he never bothered to fill back up till we got back in town. If he drive it hard, then, naturally, it would drink and we would get back in town in a little under an hour. I dont know the detail on what he did, I met him when the car was mostly done. That big block would drink though. 100MPH for 100 miles and she would be dry and it would be quite scary. As far as I know it may not have been a B18 but some other jap 4 banger with variable valve timing.
> 
> That Jeep sounds fun! One of these days I want to get another Nissan HB, that is not rare, and either build ( boost ) the VG engine or drop a small block into it and have a massive sleeper with completely factory exterior, maybe a 3inch lift and 33s and a quiet exhaust. If I can find one of the elusive supercharger ready manifolds for the older VG30i I might have to build one with a twin screw. Whats better then a 2700lb truck with 300HP?




If it was tegi then it was probably a B18 even if swapped since there's really no better motor to drop in there. Of course I'm also assuming it was a late 90s, what was the year? Just curious since a 7k redline doesn't sound right for that late of a model because the B18A1 (the base tegi motor) redlined somewhere around 8000 or so. As for the camming and what not, eh I could believe it a bit if done under full throttle, but it's indicative of a questionable tune than any real power output since even H series engines (which start in the ballpark of 210 or so, with considerably more torque) don't even hit wheel spin unless boosted or otherwise massaged. But eh, it is what it is I guess. As for his rod bearings, I can tell you right now what's causing that is he's over revving it way to much. If it was a B16 then I could see it easily enough since you CAN (but not easily) walk them up into the 10K pluss range. B18? Not so much. If he has the rev limiter removed then that's probably how he's doing it, but winding the motor out like that will (as you noted) eat rod bearings (and most everything else). The functional powerband on even a well built B18 rarely goes above 9200-9500k.

And yes, it is quite nice. >:3 Though when money allows I'm going to be replacing it with a Power Wagon or if I decide to go for it instead of the early 00s 911 an SRT 10 Ram (both had for the low to mid 20s).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 28, 2013)

Am I the only one wondering why the only type of bike we see in Superbike is a wimpy looking sportsbike?

Why can't we have other types of bikes in the race? Like maybe a chopper or a cruiser?


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 28, 2013)

Fernin said:


> If it was tegi then it was probably a B18 even if swapped since there's really no better motor to drop in there. Of course I'm also assuming it was a late 90s, what was the year? Just curious since a 7k redline doesn't sound right for that late of a model because the B18A1 (the base tegi motor) redlined somewhere around 8000 or so. As for the camming and what not, eh I could believe it a bit if done under full throttle, but it's indicative of a questionable tune than any real power output since even H series engines (which start in the ballpark of 210 or so, with considerably more torque) don't even hit wheel spin unless boosted or otherwise massaged. But eh, it is what it is I guess. As for his rod bearings, I can tell you right now what's causing that is he's over revving it way to much. If it was a B16 then I could see it easily enough since you CAN (but not easily) walk them up into the 10K pluss range. B18? Not so much. If he has the rev limiter removed then that's probably how he's doing it, but winding the motor out like that will (as you noted) eat rod bearings (and most everything else). The functional powerband on even a well built B18 rarely goes above 9200-9500k.
> 
> And yes, it is quite nice. >:3 Though when money allows I'm going to be replacing it with a Power Wagon or if I decide to go for it instead of the early 00s 911 an SRT 10 Ram (both had for the low to mid 20s).



I want to say it was no later then 1994 or 95 but I want to say it was a 1.6L ZC. Its been a couple years since he sold it to help pay for school and the buyer blew it up in under a month. Sad to see that happen after so much hard work was put into it. 7K redline on the dash was not stock, I want to say it was originally in the 5-6K RPM range. The gauges were replaced to get the tac that went higher when he moved the redline to 8K and added V-TEC since the car did not come with a V-TEC  equipped motor, or so he said. It was easily capable of revving wayy too high and eating is self as it had done a few times. All rev and speed limiters were removed apart from the rev limiter in neutral/clutch in.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 28, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Am I the only one wondering why the only type of bike we see in Superbike is a wimpy looking sportsbike?
> 
> Why can't we have other types of bikes in the race? Like maybe a chopper or a cruiser?



Because they don't attract that sort of appeal. Choppers and Harley-Davidsons are more for highway cruising, while sounding like Hell is charging down the highway. Sport bikes, like Buels, Ducatti's, and some Honda and Kawasaki models are specifically designed to be ridden in a motorsports occasion. Harley's have been raced though.

As for our Honda Discussion, the only Honda that has a potential redline of 10,000 RPM or above is the S2000. Stock, it's in-line 4 reached a 9000 RPM redline. Tuned, they can reach as high as 12,000 RPM, which is incredibly fast. Though, you probably already knew that...


----------



## Fernin (Jun 29, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> Because they don't attract that sort of appeal. Choppers and Harley-Davidsons are more for highway cruising, while sounding like Hell is charging down the highway. Sport bikes, like Buels, Ducatti's, and some Honda and Kawasaki models are specifically designed to be ridden in a motorsports occasion. Harley's have been raced though.
> 
> As for our Honda Discussion, the only Honda that has a potential redline of 10,000 RPM or above is the S2000. Stock, it's in-line 4 reached a 9000 RPM redline. Tuned, they can reach as high as 12,000 RPM, which is incredibly fast. Though, you probably already knew that...



I've seen B16's reach that level as well, but not without heavy mods.


----------



## Khaki (Jun 29, 2013)

I've been looking at Jeep Willys Ute recently going for 4 grand.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 29, 2013)

This would make a cool bike.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally posted by *Torsion Beam*
> 
> *Stock, it's in-line 4 reached a 9000 RPM redline. Tuned, they can reach as high as 12,000 RPM, which is incredibly fast



When ever I see 2.0l I4's all the way up to 8.0l+ V8 motors turn above 8000rpm I always think wow. That's a lot of rpm's. But then I remember my fourwheelers, couple run more than 12000rpm stock. Naw but for bigger displacement motors 8000+ rpm's is pretty good.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm always kind of blown away by the speed those 1 litre superbike engines can achieve. I was looking at the 2013 BMW S1000RR at a BMW/Triumph/Vespa dealership the other day getting a new speedometer for my bike. 200HP 999cc I4 that redlines at 14,200RPM. I cannot fathom something turning that fast.


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 30, 2013)

Even a single piston moving that fast is amazing. I remember reading somewhere that some RC nitro engines spool up to 40,000 RPM. Ive run electric RC motors that spool to 90,000RPM but thats just magnets spinning.....not a crank shaft, connecting rod and piston and in a normal automotive engine you have the valves to worry about. Its amazing.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 30, 2013)

Lately I've been interested in the Ford Super Duty Powerstroke trucks. I like the crew cabs lifted.

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ma2ct1lJRO1qc3e6xo1_500.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mcuacxcyM91rc29ilo1_500.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/4qpukn.jpg

http://24.media.tumblr.com/0ef325083864f37c74bd6cf6c79c0ae0/tumblr_mgoud9n4wc1s0bcd4o1_500.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/ef279ba9e933f9c2d2585de81e52c654/tumblr_mjdgxcRIPi1qi0a8ho1_500.jpg

http://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/FordSuperDuty05/LiftedF-350013.jpg

http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac139/fx4tough07/F250/5.jpg?t=1317956121

http://remarkablecars.com/main/ford/2005-ford-003.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/880f1cc94b9569a60be0a34d16d6583b/tumblr_mgndr3ZKuU1s0byg1o1_500.jpg


----------



## Fernin (Jun 30, 2013)

Deerhurst said:


> Even a single piston moving that fast is amazing. I remember reading somewhere that some RC nitro engines spool up to 40,000 RPM. Ive run electric RC motors that spool to 90,000RPM but thats just magnets spinning.....not a crank shaft, connecting rod and piston and in a normal automotive engine you have the valves to worry about. Its amazing.



It's always amazing to think about what's happening inside and engine. <3

What combustion looks like inside the cylinder, note the flame front. Alot of people think the fuel just explodes, that's incorrect, it burns and the faster and smoother it does, the better.
[yt]sEf8va1S7Sw[/yt]

This is what's happening under the Valve cover of an overhead cam engine from zero to 14k RPM in a motorcycle motor. It's looks much the same in an OHC car engine, note that's not (just) smoke you're seeing, but the oil actually vaporizing like steam.
[yt]nsa6kq-qqIE[/yt]

An F1 engine at peak RPM will gulp more more air in an hour than your car or truck will in a week. Note the condensation sucked into the engine as the air is compressed as it's pulled in. This is actually one of the 4 sources of that water you see leaking from your exhaust every now and then, particularly in well breathing high performance engines.
[yt]nX2L-kS7ZL8[/yt]


----------



## Fernin (Jun 30, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Lately I've been interested in the Ford Super Duty Powerstroke trucks. I like em lifted.



Nice, need more independent front ends though. I have to chuckle every time I see a lifted truck smash those solid front axles in any kind of highspeed off road.


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 30, 2013)

Fernin said:


> It's always amazing to think about what's happening inside and engine. <3
> 
> What combustion looks like inside the cylinder, note the flame front. Alot of people think the fuel just explodes, that's incorrect, it burns and the faster and smoother it does, the better.
> 
> ...



I found this little video pretty neat, not high RPM:

[yt]RrpT7yy6Snk[/yt]

F1 engines are amazing. Many, probably most if not all, will not even run if the block is cold and need that thermal expansion in the metal. 

If I remember right, my roommates 5.4L F150 will drink about 130+ gallons of air a second according to his ECU, chip and the real time OBD II reader he made, he doesnt remember either since hes out of state without the truck. From what Ive read an F1 car uses around 120g/s of air. I doubt my 3.0L V6 PU can get anywhere close.

The old PowerStrokes are awesome. I dont like what Ford has done with the new SuperDutys. They just look like youll rip off the splitter/bumper on a kerb. I agree with Fernin, the big disadvantage is that axle which really gets no higher without a major tire size change. Havnt quite figured out why there are few IFS rigs in crawling, Im guessing due to suspension geometry.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 30, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Nice, need more independent front ends though. I have to chuckle every time I see a lifted truck smash those solid front axles in any kind of highspeed off road.


 Didn't really know or thought of that.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 30, 2013)

According to Gran Turismo's development team, the V6-powered Red Bull X2010/2011 prototype churns at a 15,000 RPM redline... or was it more, I forget. Which is sub-sonic compare the Viper GTS's V10 which redlined around 6500 RPM I think. But both are very fast.

On the subject of GT, I managed to get a lap time under 10: 25.000 on the NÃ¼rburgring Nordsheife in a Mini Cooper 1.3i. I feel so proud of myself. 



			
				TheMetalVelocity said:
			
		

> Nice, need more independent front ends though. I have to chuckle every time I see a lifted truck smash those solid front axles in any kind of highspeed off road.



Yeah, front axle breaks are common in truck racing wrecks. Every time I see one, it almost makes me think that the front axles are pretty weak.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 30, 2013)

Does hydroplane racing count as an autosport?


----------



## good_shepherd (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't have any exciting modified cars but I do work on my own vehicles.  Today I ran an oil pressure test and replaced the sender as a result.  Tests were within spec, 20 psi at idle and 60 psi at 3000 rpm at a 220F per my scan tool.  Always fun crawling under a car with the sweat dripping in your eyes and the oil dripping in your hair.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally posted by *Fernin*
> 
> Nice, need more independent front ends though. I have to chuckle every time I see a lifted truck smash those solid front axles in any kind of highspeed off road.



I hate independents. The only thing that should have an independent front end is a 2wd. I've broke, split, and locked up more independents then I care to count. And I know plenty of off road people that would say the same. Im not saying that a straight axel is the best thing ever made. Both have their uses. 

Straight axel uses: Most 4x4's. Big hp 4x4's. Mud trucks that run a 35inch or taller tires. Vehicles who's drive train and steering you don't feel like messing with for a while. (yes and independent front end can be made the same but it takes a lot more money) Low cost to lift, and maintain. Very, very tough actually, (ball  joints aren't a big fan of jumps and cliff side pot holes). When they do eventually brake, easy to repair. A lot of parts from many same model production years fit. And killer looks. Tons of aftermarket support. 

Independent front end uses: Enything 2wd of course. Enything that is sport 2wd, or rally like awd. Enything that needs a very smooth ride. Most 4x4's running 35" or smaller tries. Hummer (real ones not the POS ones, you know which ones im talking about haha). And some race trucks. 

Im sure I'm forgetting a few uses for both. But saying one is better than the other well never be true. Both have their uses. It's up to the builder to determine which is better for their needs. I do a lot of sand and mud with 35"+ tires, which is why I like straight axles, they work better for my application.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 30, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Does hydroplane racing count as an autosport?



Well it does fall into the Motorsports category. Though it's debatable, because hydroplanes are a form of boat.

As for my assumption of rather to use independent, or linked/dependant suspension set-ups, if it involves getting air of time, you should use a linked axle, or multi-link set-up. Other than that, it is up to the developer, as on a normal race venue, the set-up can achieve very similar results if properly handled. In off-road track racing, and some tarmac racing, the Transverse Leaf-Spring is the most common linked set-up. That's all I got on this.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 30, 2013)

I understand the applications of a solid front axle of course, my ZJ has stick axles at both ends after all. But by and large I tend to like independent better. I might be biased though given my fondness for Raid trucks and mind that wonders how every truck I see might be sat up as one. X3

As for sticks being strong, I know they are within their envelope, but I've seen alot more of them break out in the high speed trails and even in sand dunes than I've seen independents do so. Maybe it's because the folks running free front ends have already spent more money for top tier parts while some stick axle folks are on stock equipment, I dunno for sure. Just calling it as I've seen it.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally posted by *Fernin*
> 
> I understand the applications of a solid front axle of course, my ZJ has stick axles at both ends after all. But by and large I tend to like independent better. I might be biased though given my fondness for Raid trucks and mind that wonders how every truck I see might be sat up as one. X3
> 
> As for sticks being strong, I know they are within their envelope, but I've seen alot more of them break out in the high speed trails and even in sand dunes than I've seen independents do so. Maybe it's because the folks running free front ends have already spent more money for top tier parts while some stick axle folks are on stock equipment, I dunno for sure. Just calling it as I've seen it.



Let me guess, most of those were broke axles were riding underneath some leaf springs? Haha. But naw, leaf springs on a front straight axel, chevys in particular, with eny hp numbers above stock don't usually last long. But again, it's easier to rebuild. I well admit that even if a independent is stronger, what happens on the trail when it brakes (I said when because there no such thing as "if" on eny trail rig, regardless of setup), how hard is it going to be to replace that cv-axle, or steering link? See what I'm getting at.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 30, 2013)

I know someone here that bikes are crotch rockets and not butt rockets, but what about choppers or cruisers?

How about motorized trikes or fully enclosed bikes?

How far is the boundary for what a motorcycle is?


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm thinking if it has two wheels and handlebars, it passes as a motorcycle. Though if you want a more settling answer, you'll have to ask an official.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 30, 2013)

I would, but I don't know any full on bike buffs on this forum.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 1, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> I'm thinking if it has two wheels and handlebars, it passes as a motorcycle. Though if you want a more settling answer, you'll have to ask an official.



Well that and a motor. Or else it's just a bicycle. :V

Other than that, it's pretty much the criteria. Though I think certain trikes, like the ones that use Volkswagen engines are registered differently. It probably varies depending on where you live, because here in CA, I see them with the standard car plates rather than the smaller motorcycle plates. I'd probably read up on your state's vehicle registration laws to be sure what the criteria is.


----------



## Kord (Jul 1, 2013)

My friend let me drive his Audi a4 because he had a few too many, I wanted to really put the turbo to the test but he was riding shotgun miserable with nausea and I didn't want to potentiate it with any fancy driving and provoke any vomiting. But if he wasn't riding shotgun I'd be having some fun.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 1, 2013)

Kord said:


> My friend let me drive his Audi a4 because he had a few too many, I wanted to really put the turbo to the test but he was riding shotgun miserable with nausea and I didn't want to potentiate it with any fancy driving and provoke any vomiting. But if he wasn't riding shotgun I'd be having some fun.



While a good car, you probably wouldn't find the A4 any more exciting to drive than a Volkswagen GTI since they share the same motor with the A4 motor having about 15-20 more HP thanks to a slightly more aggressive tune. It's not bad by any stretch of the imagination, and they're wonderfully comfortable cars. Just not really all that punchy to drive inspite of their turbocharged nature.


----------



## Kord (Jul 1, 2013)

Fernin said:


> While a good car, you probably wouldn't find the A4 any more exciting to drive than a Volkswagen GTI since they share the same motor with the A4 motor having about 15-20 more HP thanks to a slightly more aggressive tune. It's not bad by any stretch of the imagination, and they're wonderfully comfortable cars. Just not really all that punchy to drive inspite of their turbocharged nature.



Too bad they're both expensive as hell to maintain (at least I know the audi is, he just hit 100k on it and it's been running into a number of pricey problems.) but if I'm not mistaken VWs run into a lot of electrical problems not too far down the road.
Besides, if I had the money and dedication to maintain that fine german engineering I'd be looking at older BMWs. For now I'm playing it safe with japanese cars though.


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 1, 2013)

Are talking about an A4 quattro? If there was an Audi I could get, I would want an S3. Not sure why...


----------



## Deerhurst (Jul 1, 2013)

Kord said:


> My friend let me drive his Audi a4 because he had a few too many, I wanted to really put the turbo to the test but he was riding shotgun miserable with nausea and I didn't want to potentiate it with any fancy driving and provoke any vomiting. But if he wasn't riding shotgun I'd be having some fun.



My mom has a 2010 A4 Quattro with the 2.0T. We did drive an older A6 Avant 5 speed with the 3.0 V6 when looking at the Audis. Man was that nice but used though its a hard car to get around here. Her A4 ended up being hard to find too, had to fly to Denver, CO to get it. Its a pearlesant grey with blues and greens in it, the 6 speed manual and a light color interior. Last I heard less then 5% of Audis imported in to the US are manual.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 1, 2013)

You guys think maybe someday we'll see a competition that allows multiple types of vehicles to race together?


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 1, 2013)

Look no further than events like "The Goodwood Festival of Speed", and the current "Pikes Peak International Hill Climb". Though, these are Time Trial events. Can't reall think of any proper races with these conditions.


----------



## Ames (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm buying a motherfucking formula atlantic chassis for 1 grand, aww yeah.

>dat carbon fiber
>dem magnesium bulkheads

Just the bare tub and engine cover, though.  I'll have to build/source everything else with my friend.  Thinking about a 20v or built 16v 4ag, probably no Hasselgren motor for us, haha.  Hardest thing would probably be sourcing the dogbox.  If not, we'll probably go with a shitty t50 mated directly to a differential.  

We're going to build the suspension entirely by ourselves.  After formula SAE, you'd see that a lot of old formula atlantic suspensions are FAR from optimal.
>dat single shear a-arm attachment points
>dem rod ends in bending
>dem terribly designed shock mounts
absolutelydisgusting.jpg

All the attachment points for the front are there, so that will be a breeze.  The rear will be a completely different story depending on if we can find a transmission or not, since many of the rear attachment points are directly on the transmission housing.

This isn't going to be a quick project, and it ain't going to be cheap either, but hopefully at the end of it I'll have my own motherfucking formula atlantic car.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 1, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> Look no further than events like "The Goodwood Festival of Speed", and the current "Pikes Peak International Hill Climb". Though, these are Time Trial events. Can't reall think of any proper races with these conditions.



What about something like Midget Cars racing alongside Superbikes? Well, that is, if the Midget Cars were given the proper tires.


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 1, 2013)

JamesB said:
			
		

> I'm buying a motherfucking formula atlantic chassis for 1 grand, aww yeah.
> ...
> This isn't going to be a quick project, and it ain't going to be cheap either, but hopefully at the end of it I'll have my own motherfucking formula atlantic car.



Keep us updated and let us know how that goes. That's really awesome!



			
				TransformerRobot said:
			
		

> What about something like Midget Cars racing alongside Superbikes? Well, that is, if the Midget Cars were given the proper tires.



I think they allow it at both, I'll have to doublecheck. I only get away with saying this because they use Rally starting, in which each vehicle is started off at a consistent rate, one after another. So you could pass someone during your run.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 2, 2013)

Ever wish there was an auto sport reminiscent of Mario Kart?


----------



## Deerhurst (Jul 2, 2013)

Like this?

[yt]jM3TCrhoChE[/yt]



I know there have been people that drive about in gocarts dressed like mario carts and throw bananas at people.


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

That is hilarious!


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jul 2, 2013)

That video makes me want to build my go karts back up with KTM 80's. And go fiberglass and spray paint crazy. Talk about fun.


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 3, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> That video makes me want to build my go karts back up with KTM 80's. And go fiberglass and spray paint crazy. Talk about fun.



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEERRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h4zTEwgCpQ


----------



## Fernin (Jul 4, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h4zTEwgCpQ



Ah Freddie, how we love theee. <3


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 4, 2013)

Do these count as handlebars? To me they look like handlebars.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 4, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Do these count as handlebars? To me they look like handlebars.



Looks like either a yolk from an old plane, or the steering/dive thingie for an old submarine.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 4, 2013)

It is from a plane actually.

I just wondered if it would work as the control mechanism for another vehicle, like maybe a car, motorcycle, or a boat.

More so it's because of those enclosed motorcycles with the shorter handlebars.

How long or short can a bike's handlebars be?


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 5, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:
			
		

> I just wondered if it would work as the control mechanism for another vehicle, like maybe a car, motorcycle, or a boat.



SAAB had a car concept that had a steering mechanism that resembled those used in personal airplanes, and helicopters.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally posted by *Torsion Beam*
> 
> SAAB had a car concept that had a steering mechanism that resembled those used in personal airplanes, and helicopters.



That would be like driving a stick steer boat. Fun and cool to look at, at first, but aggravating after a while.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 5, 2013)

one does not simply make an auto thread and not have bubba join in



Bleedswhitefire said:


> That would be like driving a stick steer boat. Fun and cool to look at, at first, but aggravating after a while.


i love driving around in a stick steer boat, back when i lived in mississippi, owning a boat was as important as owning a car!


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 6, 2013)

Ikrit said:
			
		

> I love driving around in a stick steer boat, back when i lived in Mississippi, owning a boat was as important as owning a car!



I would agree if it weren't for the fact that most people I see have boats use them for recreational purposes. Fishing is usually the most popular. There are a lot of water spot were fish are. The lake included.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h4zTEwgCpQ


Yay! A cousin of mine is a head manager at the nearest K1 track.  My friends and I get to go after hours twice a month and have the whole track to ourselves.  Ssssooooo much fun! 

We had a fur night there and did fursuit carting, I have video but I can't post it online because my cousin could get railed for letting us in after hours, and in fursuit without helmets.  Everyone else not in suit used helmets though. 

In all honesty those electric carts aren't even fast enough to wear a helmet.  They are slow as superglued molasses compared to some shifter carts I've had the pleasure of driving.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 6, 2013)

My dad and I were discussing something related to F-Zero and Pod Racing last night:

Would racing really need to be faster in a time where we have maglev and more powerful engines?

Wouldn't F-Zero still be really fast if they went only around 360 km/h?


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 7, 2013)

Nothing intern really needs to be faster. And for the size scale of most depicted craft in Anti-Gravity are somewhat large compared to other forms of personal transport. In other words, 360 km/h would be somewhat under paced, but would be outrageous after exceeding 500 km/h.


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

you know, the best car I've ever ridden in was my families 1975 Ford Granada and that thing was a complete crap-box and now I'm down to a 1998 Windstar minivan, the automotive gods do not smile down upon me


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 10, 2013)

RockerFox said:


> you know, the best car I've ever ridden in was my families 1975 Ford Granada and that thing was a complete crap-box and now I'm down to a 1998 Windstar minivan, the automotive gods do not smile down upon me



Just when I thought this thread was dead...

The automotive gods and deities don't shine on too many of us all... hence why we seek light from Satin, and buy aftermarket to tune our cars.


----------



## EloeElwe (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh, how true!
The factory can never seem to get it right, too many people to please!


----------



## WolfsFang (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh just a thread for me  Going to give this thread a little bump with my slammed and stanced 2013 Raven FRS. Next spring it will be set up for autox. Pic heavy!
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1015271_10200361940750877_1702765351_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1077146_10200445240833327_1006353121_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1053266_657852530910254_695866447_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1098270_333858023415377_1339070290_n.jpg

Give you an idea how low my car is
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1040394_10200336677039300_1158975262_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1053290_10200336677159303_194248788_o.jpg

Mods:
Lightweight crank pulley
borla cat delete
Gutted cat in header
CCW Classics 3 piece wheels Front: 16x8.5 +14 205/40 Rear: 16x9.5 +16 215/40, yes they are real!
Injen SRI
Muffler delete
4.7 FD


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 6, 2013)

Dude nice ride! Looks mighty good. 

Might have you beat though haha. 1976 Ford F100 long wheel base full custom. And yes, that really is mine. One enyways.
http://s1147.photobucket.com/user/B...3-04-01074805_zps2a374995.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

Mods:
 Motor delete
 Tranny delete
 Bed floor delete
 Tire delete
 Lowered to spring breakage
 Weight transfer for better traction and ratio 
 Rust for character
 Custom Paint!!! 
 Light delete
 Topper delete
 Hood relocation
 Super lubed 
 Frame weight reduction
 Grill delete for better cooling
 Radiator delete


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 6, 2013)

heres my baby again. at work so I cant list everything.
http://imageshack.us/a/img202/4397/uxdh.jpg
Porsche 997 turbo.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 6, 2013)

Their all so nice! I'm now envious.

In all honesty, I'm still a bit surprised someone found this thread.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh, glad to see this has been revived! That reminds me, there was a Jaguar hyper hybrid concept that was supposed to compete with the Porsche 918, La Ferrari, and McLaren P1. It was nearly completed and ready for production, but Jaguar decided 'eh, nevermind' and cancelled last week. It was drop dead gorgeous, though...


----------



## WolfsFang (Aug 7, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Oh, glad to see this has been revived! That reminds me, there was a Jaguar hyper hybrid concept that was supposed to compete with the Porsche 918, La Ferrari, and McLaren P1. It was nearly completed and ready for production, but Jaguar decided 'eh, nevermind' and cancelled last week. It was drop dead gorgeous, though...


looks like a lamborghini


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 7, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Oh, glad to see this has been revived! That reminds me, there was a Jaguar hyper hybrid concept that was supposed to compete with the Porsche 918, La Ferrari, and McLaren P1. It was nearly completed and ready for production, but Jaguar decided 'eh, nevermind' and cancelled last week. It was drop dead gorgeous, though...



Keep in mind that Jaguar's parent company is Ford. Same goes for Aston Martin.
But that would have made a raveing supercar.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

Car Fox said:


> Keep in mind that Jaguar's parent company is Ford. Same goes for Aston Martin.
> But that would have made a raveing supercar.


Actually it's owned by an Indian company. Tata Motors.
Ford sold that shit back in 2007, 2008.  Tata bitcheszzz.




Hehee, tatas.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 7, 2013)

WolfsFang said:


> looks like a lamborghini



I suppose it does a bit. Never thought of that. But I'm biased, so I'd say definitely better looking than a Lambo.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 7, 2013)

On the subject of Jags, anyone hear about the new F-Type

Also, that super car that we all saw was probably the belated successor to the XJ220. That was an amazing car.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 7, 2013)

Car Fox said:


> On the subject of Jags, anyone hear about the new F-Type
> 
> Also, that super car that we all saw was probably the belated successor to the XJ220. That was an amazing car.



I'd argue the XJ220 was more in the realm of the outrageous late 80s to mid 90s super car world, where as the new F-Type is more a touring car than super car.


Also, on the note of the XJ220....
Oh, oh, what could have been. ;_;

You figure it out what I mean.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 7, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I'd argue the XJ220 was more in the realm of the outrageous late 80s to mid 90s super car world, where as the new F-Type is more a touring car than super car.
> 
> 
> Also, on the note of the XJ220....
> ...



The XJ220 was definitely something else. As far as the F-Type, though, it's Jag's work to something of a more raw sports car, cutting back a bit on the luxury aspect and pushing for a more performance angle. I can't wait for my old man to bring one home for some "diagnostics". ;3c


----------



## Fernin (Aug 7, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> The XJ220 was definitely something else. As far as the F-Type, though, it's Jag's work to something of a more raw sports car, cutting back a bit on the luxury aspect and pushing for a more performance angle. I can't wait for my old man to bring one home for some "diagnostics". ;3c



I wouldn't go so far as to call it raw. Raunchy and rude would be more appropriate. It's very much like an M3 in that it's got sufficient luxury appointments, but a motor with a severe attitude problem. Of course I may be a little biased given that my vision of a true raw sports car starts and stops with the Dodge Viper. Yes, even the new one. (though I personally favor the 2nd gen GTS coupe out of the lot. Demands side pipe kit though.)


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 7, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to call it raw. Raunchy and rude would be more appropriate. It's very much like an M3 in that it's got sufficient luxury appointments, but a motor with a severe attitude problem. Of course I may be a little biased given that my vision of a true raw sports car starts and stops with the Dodge Viper. Yes, even the new one. (though I personally favor the 2nd gen GTS coupe out of the lot. Demands side pipe kit though.)



Oh of course the F-Type isn't a full-blown sports car, but it is a step in that direction, though I doubt they'll go as far as cutting damn near everything out anytime soon. As a side note, though, the car's design is simply _stunning_. I'm especially fond of their work on its tail end, and how it calls back to the old E-Type.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

The xj220 was an ugly piece of shit and you know it.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> The xj220 was an ugly piece of shit and you know it.



The XJ220 was incredible, and it was one of the most beautiful cars I've seen throughout my life.

As far as the F-Type, the best thing to classify it as is a Sports Roadster. The F-Type is a 2-Seat convertible, so It can classify as a roadster, but it's performance standards also can categorize it as a sports car. So in turn, it's both.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

That's all good and great, but i still fucking hate jags.  HATE.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> That's all good and great, but i still fucking hate jags.  HATE.



Point taken...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 7, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I'd argue the XJ220 was more in the realm of the outrageous late 80s to mid 90s super car world, where as the new F-Type is more a touring car than super car.


I don't think he was comparing the F-type to the XJ220, but rather their axed concept supercar. It would've been nice to see another contender in the supercar world to combat Porsche, Ferrari, and Lamborghini. Although McLaren seems to have stuck its head back in with the 12C. 

And speaking of the XJ220, how about that van?


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 7, 2013)

Every time I look on this thread, it feels like I'm watching the British Top Gear. But with subtitles. And no funny accent. And no.....stig.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 7, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> Every time I look on this thread, it feels like I'm watching the British Top Gear. But with subtitles. And no funny accent. And no.....stig.



Ah. But alas, we are only users of a Furry Community/Art Forum, talking about cars in a thread.

Honestly, I think I'd be more prompted to go to cons if there was something to do with cars in it. But that wouldn't really be a Fur Con, would it?

The two fandoms don't often co-relate, but there isn't any reason not to either.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 8, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> Every time I look on this thread, it feels like I'm watching the British Top Gear. But with subtitles. And no funny accent. And no.....stig.



Not sure if this is a good thing, or a bad thing...


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally posted by *Fernin*
> 
> Not sure if this is a good thing, or a bad thing...



It's not bad that's for sure. Just funny.

In news related to auto oriented, something. Pulling a Chevy 305 out of one truck, then pulling another out of another truck, and putting it into the first truck. Not bad. When the said motors have more oil and grime and grease on then then the local Auto Parts/ oil supply store, it sucks. But, it's still fun.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> The xj220 was an ugly piece of shit and you know it.



The back end was meh, but the rest was gorgeous and the only people concerned with how the back end looked were the slower people. Wait...I think that was everybody. Until the McLaren F1 came along, that is...


----------



## Fernin (Aug 9, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> It's not bad that's for sure. Just funny.
> 
> In news related to auto oriented, something. Pulling a Chevy 305 out of one truck, then pulling another out of another truck, and putting it into the first truck. Not bad. When the said motors have more oil and grime and grease on then then the local Auto Parts/ oil supply store, it sucks. But, it's still fun.



This is much how working on my ZJ goes. Infact I've got a whole second drive train in my garage that needs to go in once I stop being so damn lazy.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 9, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> The back end was meh, but the rest was gorgeous and the only people concerned with how the back end looked were the slower people. Wait...I think that was everybody. Until the McLaren F1 came along, that is...



There were a few that were somewhat close in that time. Lamborghini had the Diablo that had a 205 MPH top speed, but was (as usual) powered by a V12. The then Bughati EB110 was pretty fast (I forgot the top speed, but it was above the 200 MPH range) also. There aren't very many from that era that were that fast the McLaren F1 came around in 94', I think...


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 9, 2013)

I love cars.  My fiance and I both have some cheap sports cars.  He has a 2001 SVT Cobra Mustang, and I have a 99 Mitsu 3000GT. We're regulars at car shows and both cars are heavily modified. 
We also have a Ford Raptor that's more fun than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally posted by *Fernin*
> This is much how working on my ZJ goes. Infact I've got a whole second drive train in my garage that needs to go in once I stop being so damn lazy.



How'ed you tare up a whole drive train? Well, actually I can think of a few things. 



> Originally posted by *mysticfyer*
> I love cars.  My fiance and I both have some cheap sports cars.  He has a 2001 SVT Cobra Mustang, and I have a 99 Mitsu 3000GT. We're regulars at car shows and both cars are heavily modified.
> We also have a Ford Raptor that's more fun than I thought it was going to be.



If you come on a car thread, and say the word modified and it's about something you drive, you might as well go into as much detail as possible. Mainly because I is curious haha. The Ford Raptor is insanely fun. Or at least that's what everyone I talk to that has one says. None of them well let me drive theirs. Did y'all happen to go for the Velociraptor option? Or is it stock?


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 9, 2013)

mysticfyre said:
			
		

> I love cars. My fiance and I both have some cheap sports cars. He has a 2001 SVT Cobra Mustang, and I have a 99' Mitsu 3000GT. We're regulars at car shows and both cars are heavily modified. We also have a Ford Raptor that's more fun than I thought it was going to be.



*Jaw drops*

WWWHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!! I gotta get a new car.

On a serious note, what kinda of 3000GT was it when you got it, and what generation is the Mustang. I like 3000GTs/GTOs. Despite being a bit of a heavyweight at over 3000 lbs., it's still a wonderful sports car. Even more so than the cheaper, better handling Lancer Evolution. But the Lancer Evolution is the only thing Mitsubishi has as far as a sports car, and I love it too, nonetheless. The raptor is a great truck, so use it well.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 10, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> How'ed you tare up a whole drive train? Well, actually I can think of a few things.



By driving it like a raid truck, off road and on. >.>; Granted it's not entirely dead, the motor is more or less fine, and I think tranny is as well, but the transfer case is gonna need to go soon. I'm probably gonna take the second motor and have it built up before I put it in, and pair it with an NV3500 instead of the rage inducing 44RE. I have NEVER, EVER encountered a such a lazy fucking transmission. It's like EVERYTHING I HATE about automatics rolled into one shit encrusted package.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 10, 2013)

Fernin said:


> By driving it like a raid truck, off road and on. >.>; Granted it's not entirely dead, the motor is more or less fine, and I think tranny is as well, but the transfer case is gonna need to go soon. I'm probably gonna take the second motor and have it built up before I put it in, and pair it with an NV3500 instead of the rage inducing 44RE. I have NEVER, EVER encountered a such a lazy fucking transmission. It's like EVERYTHING I HATE about automatics rolled into one shit encrusted package.



Nice haha.  Can't tell you how many rear ends and transfer case input shafts, and front ends I have broke. So what kind of motor build up? Like all out race motor, or mild build? I'm surprised your even running an automatic in the first place. I miss the days when every thing had the option for a standard.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 11, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> Nice haha.  Can't tell you how many rear ends and transfer case input shafts, and front ends I have broke. So what kind of motor build up? Like all out race motor, or mild build? I'm surprised your even running an automatic in the first place. I miss the days when every thing had the option for a standard.



Mild enough, 400 at the wheels would be nice, though from the 318 I've got that might end up being a stretch, at least a stretch to stay within CA legality. Honestly I'm keeping my ear to the ground hoping I can find a wrecked RT or SRT Charger or Challenger since you can get the engines from them for a song from most yards. As for the automatic tranny, wasn't my choice. The 318 Grand Cherokees only came with an auto so it was all I could get, and boy oh boy do I hate that fucking transmission... Thankfully, as mentioned before the NV3500 is a dead easy swap. Though if I end up getting one of the newer Hemi engines, I'll have to pair it with the newer manual tranny and will be stuck with 2wheel, but eh, for that kind of off road I want to do that will work well enough.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 12, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Mild enough, 400 at the wheels would be nice, though from the 318 I've got that might end up being a stretch, at least a stretch to stay within CA legality. Honestly I'm keeping my ear to the ground hoping I can find a wrecked RT or SRT Charger or Challenger since you can get the engines from them for a song from most yards. As for the automatic tranny, wasn't my choice. The 318 Grand Cherokees only came with an auto so it was all I could get, and boy oh boy do I hate that fucking transmission... Thankfully, as mentioned before the NV3500 is a dead easy swap. Though if I end up getting one of the newer Hemi engines, I'll have to pair it with the newer manual tranny and will be stuck with 2wheel, but eh, for that kind of off road I want to do that will work well enough.



Well now. 400rwhp is no laughing matter. I'm in the processe of building a 302 powered Toyota with about the same rwhp, maybe a little more. I'm so glad I'm in florida, no such thing as emission inspections. I have run open headers before and do not have to worry about it. Hell most truck down here run straights (no cats, no muffler, no problem) were I'm at. Why not run a full floating transfer case if the Hemi is the end choice haha.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 12, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> Well now. 400rwhp is no laughing matter. I'm in the processe of building a 302 powered Toyota with about the same rwhp, maybe a little more. I'm so glad I'm in florida, no such thing as emission inspections. I have run open headers before and do not have to worry about it. Hell most truck down here run straights (no cats, no muffler, no problem) were I'm at. Why not run a full floating transfer case if the Hemi is the end choice haha.



Gee, you have it made for that stuff... the emissions standards are drastically strictening here. Up here, using straight-pipes are prohibited on road-going vehice, and it's required that a muffler is equipped. But in privacy, no one thing really matters.


----------



## Ames (Aug 14, 2013)

God, these fucking CA emission laws

I've gotta get my MR2 smogged before mid-september, bought a new b-pipe so I can chop up the old one and weld a cat to it.  Hopefully that and a small roll of 20s will get my car through inspection.


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 14, 2013)

JamesB said:


> God, these fucking CA emission laws
> 
> I've gotta get my MR2 smogged before mid-september, bought a new b-pipe so I can chop up the old one and weld a cat to it.  Hopefully that and a small roll of 20s will get my car through inspection.



I had forgotten about the MR2. How has that thing been for you? Aside from the upcoming inspection.


----------



## asdfKBSmASH (Aug 14, 2013)

I had a '99 3/4 ton Ford with a 7.3 in it, and I miss it all the time. It was going to be the best sleeper ever, spotted with surface rust, dented and swapped around left right and center. The #8 injector was giving me grief, and the glow plug relay was shot, but I loved that damned thing. The guy I bought it off of used it to push shit around the yard he worked in. He threw in a bumper for that, and no brackets were bent, replacement was pie 

I even managed to run it out of fuel, and all it took was two jerry cans, a match-stick to open the vent on the fuel bowl, a few key-cycles and bam, back in action.

I was going to go the easy route: cold air, decent programmer (they recently issued a sexy real-time unit I seen in Diesel Power that would have been bitchin'), exhaust and re-piping the turbo. Simple and ultimate goal was to make it puke black. That would have been awesome.

BUT, the front left wheel bearing was going, and I figured it could handle a few more clicks, but it seized up. $4500 later, I figured it'd be better to sell it. I regret that. There was some impressive metal-on metal grooves going on, though. I bet that was 3.14159265


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 14, 2013)

asdfKBSmASH said:


> I had a '99 3/4 ton Ford with a 7.3 in it, and I miss it all the time. It was going to be the best sleeper ever, spotted with surface rust, dented and swapped around left right and center. The #8 injector was giving me grief, and the glow plug relay was shot, but I loved that damned thing. The guy I bought it off of used it to push shit around the yard he worked in. He threw in a bumper for that, and no brackets were bent, replacement was pie
> 
> I even managed to run it out of fuel, and all it took was two jerry cans, a match-stick to open the vent on the fuel bowl, a few key-cycles and bam, back in action.
> 
> ...



Black smoke like a tractor... that's a first for me in terms of objectives.

On other automotive news, Chevy just put the new SS on their online catalog. Now we can order one for ourselves if we so choose. It starts at around $45,000.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 15, 2013)

asdfKBSmASH said:


> I had a '99 3/4 ton Ford with a 7.3 in it, and I miss it all the time. It was going to be the best sleeper ever, spotted with surface rust, dented and swapped around left right and center. The #8 injector was giving me grief, and the glow plug relay was shot, but I loved that damned thing. The guy I bought it off of used it to push shit around the yard he worked in. He threw in a bumper for that, and no brackets were bent, replacement was pie
> 
> I even managed to run it out of fuel, and all it took was two jerry cans, a match-stick to open the vent on the fuel bowl, a few key-cycles and bam, back in action.
> 
> ...



The 7.3L is an amazing motor. I have seen them turn 500,000 miles and never look back. Bummer that you got rid of it. But I'm surprised as hell hat you had a 7.3 that didn't black smoke like crazy in the first place. The one I had, well, lets say that convertibles hated me. The only problem I've seen with the trucks that have the 7.3, is that the truck around the motor falls apart. You should be able to find another for dirt cheap if your going for an ultimate sleeper.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 15, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> The 7.3L is an amazing motor. I have seen them turn 500,000 miles and never look back.


There's a guy in Georgia who specializes in PSDs, and he had an F250 that went 798,000 miles before it pitched a rod through the block. The engine looked flawless on the inside, despite the torture they put it through.


----------



## asdfKBSmASH (Aug 15, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> The 7.3L is an amazing motor. I have seen them turn 500,000 miles and never look back. Bummer that you got rid of it. But I'm surprised as hell hat you had a 7.3 that didn't black smoke like crazy in the first place. The one I had, well, lets say that convertibles hated me. The only problem I've seen with the trucks that have the 7.3, is that the truck around the motor falls apart. You should be able to find another for dirt cheap if your going for an ultimate sleeper.


That's totally the truth  I seen a few crazy deals with low mileage on the truck itself--engine seized, bad pistons, head gasket or what have you--I wish I would have paid attention to the amount of 7.3l's for sale themselves, like you said, everything else stops before they stop cranking... Not to mention it takes a pile of abuse to coerce modules to throw a flag


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 16, 2013)

So, saw something rather interesting. 

A Toyota Tacoma (early, like a 04ish), with a Hemi (don't know what size, fucking huge though), a 700r4 (chevy trans), and Ford 9 front and rear axel set up. Some one has finally givin all the " X company sucks, Y company is the best" kind of people a giant middle finger. I didn't see this in person, the owner showed me pics of it. 

Enyone else seen enything like this?


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 17, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> So, saw something rather interesting.
> 
> A Toyota Tacoma (early, like a 04ish), with a Hemi (don't know what size, fucking huge though), a 700r4 (chevy trans), and Ford 9 front and rear axel set up. Some one has finally givin all the " X company sucks, Y company is the best" kind of people a giant middle finger. I didn't see this in person, the owner showed me pics of it.
> 
> Enyone else seen enything like this?



Given that I watch drag racing on a normal basis, I can say that I have. once whn I was watching "Pass Time", someone brought in a Volkswagen with a Chevy Small-Block in it. The Shelby Cobra was basically a AC Ace chassis with a 427 cu. in. Ford V8 in it. but thats just the motor. I can't recall the last time I saw that much of a verity of parts in one vehicle. aside from typical tuner cars.


----------



## asdfKBSmASH (Aug 18, 2013)

-1


----------



## Fernin (Aug 18, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> So, saw something rather interesting.
> 
> A Toyota Tacoma (early, like a 04ish), with a Hemi (don't know what size, fucking huge though), a 700r4 (chevy trans), and Ford 9 front and rear axel set up. Some one has finally givin all the " X company sucks, Y company is the best" kind of people a giant middle finger. I didn't see this in person, the owner showed me pics of it.
> 
> Enyone else seen enything like this?



I've seen quite a few Frankensteins like that in all sorts of mix and match combos. They're fun to see, though I favor more the tiny japanese car + US smallblock V8 flavor of things. 302 240z. <3


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 18, 2013)

i now want a lancer evo


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

I just got a Blue Falcon.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 18, 2013)

Teach me about cars.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 18, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I've seen quite a few Frankensteins like that in all sorts of mix and match combos. They're fun to see, though I favor more the tiny japanese car + US smallblock V8 flavor of things. 302 240z. <3



Know what's even better (well not really but it's still funny)? A 350'd, Nissan 350z. Totally pointless, but when you have the time and money I guess it's worth it. 




Hewge said:


> Teach me about cars.



Get one. Make it fast. Become the best. Make it faster.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 18, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> Know what's even better (well not really but it's still funny)? A 350'd, Nissan 350z. Totally pointless, but when you have the time and money I guess it's worth it.
> 
> Get one. Make it fast. Become the best. Make it faster.



Dude, a literal 350Z would be hilarious! Actually, that reminds me that I've heard of a couple Honda LS2000s. (That's a small Honda convertible with a Chevrolet LS1 small-block V8, for those that are unaware.)


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 18, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Teach me about cars.


suck squeeze bang blow

also, i will be doing an engine rebuild this fall, wish me luck on my first


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 18, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Dude, a literal 350Z would be hilarious! Actually, that reminds me that I've heard of a couple Honda LS2000s. (That's a small Honda convertible with a Chevrolet LS1 small-block V8, for those that are unaware.)



That's one nasty combo. All that power (plus with just some mods) and I believe it still retains a 50/50 weight ratio. Or super close enyways. Could be wrong though. 



Ikrit said:


> *suck squeeze bang blow*
> 
> also, i will be doing an engine rebuild this fall, wish me luck on my first



That's for a four stroke. Now for a challenge. Try to explain in the simplest way, how a two stroke works. 

And engine build details? Like detailed, details?


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 18, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> suck squeeze bang blow
> 
> also, i will be doing an engine rebuild this fall, wish me luck on my first



On what engine?


----------



## Fernin (Aug 18, 2013)

Car Fox said:


> Given that I watch drag racing on a normal basis, I can say that I have. once whn I was watching "Pass Time", someone brought in a Volkswagen with a Chevy Small-Block in it. The Shelby Cobra was basically a AC Ace chassis with a 427 cu. in. Ford V8 in it. but thats just the motor. I can't recall the last time I saw that much of a verity of parts in one vehicle. aside from typical tuner cars.



Actually the original AC Cobra were actually 260 and 289 cube motors, there were the ones that were quite successful in racing. The 427 Cobras suffered badly from poor weight distribution, a natural tendency to under-steer and and even worse tendency to power oversteer at the slightest application of power. They are largely from a racing stand point considered a failure.

Of course though there the most famous and well known version of the car because people like the idea of tiny roadster + huge cube motor.

EDIT: Two strokes work essentially the same way a 4 stroke does, except suck and blow happen in the same stroke followed by squeeze and bang happening in the same stroke. Piston goes down and charge exists from the exhaust port while entering from the intake at the same time, then squeeze bang repeat.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 18, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> That's for a four stroke. Now for a challenge. Try to explain in the simplest way, how a two stroke works.
> 
> And engine build details? Like detailed, details?



That's nothing. How about a rotary?


----------



## Fernin (Aug 19, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> That's nothing. How about a rotary?



A rotary works the same way a four stroke does, except instead of strokes it's quarters of the rotor housing. Intake at open port, compress between rotor face and housing wall, ignite, push rotor face away from wall and exhaust. Fundamentally, it's still suck squeeze bang blow, except it happens in a rotating triangle instead of up and down.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll admit, I don't understand a lot of the things said in this thread. I do like cars, but I'm not very mechanically minded. I mostly just enjoy their aesthetics. So apologies if I come off as, uh, inexperienced when it comes to this kind of thing. ^^;



Car Fox said:


> The "Tread" was an accident, but I saw it later,  and felt It had a nice spin to it. Auto-Correct isn't to blame either.


"Auto" correct... I see what you did there.



Car Fox said:


> ....
> Honestly, I think I'd be more prompted to go to cons if there was something to do with cars in it. But that wouldn't really be a Fur Con, would it?
> 
> The two fandoms don't often co-relate, but there isn't any reason not to either.


What about fursuit karting? That's really the only thing I can think of at the moment though.

So anyways... A while back, my dad bought me my "dream car" (An old Volkswagen Beetle... Yeah, I dream big. :v) and I've decided to get around to fixing it up. It runs fine, so mostly we're working on its appearance. I took out the old, poorly-installed carpet it had, as well as the seats and both bumpers. I still need to clean it up a bit more, before we really get to work on the interior. We're going to reinstall the carpet (hopefully some new carpet), and figure out the rest from there. Once we're done with the interior, we'll move on to doing bodywork on the outside (it's got some dents and rusty patches).

We're definitely going to need to repaint this bug. What colors do you guys think would look good on a Beetle? it's a 1973 if that matters. It's currently red, but I'm wondering if I should paint it some shade of purple... ^^; So, any suggestions? Any thoughts on metallic colors? Pearl paint? I don't really know what to choose, since I think bugs can look good in nearly any color. XD The only colors I'm not _too_ fond of are orange and pink, but I guess it depends on the particular shade.

Also, does anyone have tips on how to remove carpet glue? So far I've tried scraping it off with a putty knife, and scrubbing the residue with soap and water... It worked somewhat, but it leaves the brush really gummy. Do you think acetone/paint thinner would work? Or is that too dangerous?

And another thing... (Sorry.) How would I remove a bolt that's really rusted in there? I tried to remove the running boards today (I really dislike them, they're flimsy and don't fit right), but I can't remove some of the bolts, they're just too tight/stuck. My brother tried to help, and ended up snapping a bolt by accident. So now I've got some stuck bolts and a hole still plugged with a piece of bolt. I dunno how I'm gonna get it out of there...

Sorry for the long post... I just have a lot of things on my mind with this car. So many things that need to be done... But it's been fun, so far!


----------



## Fernin (Aug 20, 2013)

One doesn't need to be mechanically inclined to be a car lover.  It's all about appreciating the cars be it for their looks, mechanics, racing history, or any other of a dozen reasons. ^^


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 20, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> volkswagen stuff



73's aren't too bad. I wouldn't go with too extreme of a color job if you're going to keep the rest stock. If you go with a nice purple if anything, drop the thing to the floor and get something nice like black BRM gas burner rims, and swap out the standard bumpers for nerf bars. It's a nice, clean, simple custom and often gets some attention. :3

EDIT: But if you want to have some fun, get a bigger motor, dual port heads, dual Weber carbs, and a stinger tailpipe to let some noise out. >:3


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 20, 2013)

Fernin said:


> One doesn't need to be mechanically inclined to be a car lover.  It's all about appreciating the cars be it for their looks, mechanics, racing history, or any other of a dozen reasons. ^^


I see. ^^ I just sometimes feel a bit out of place when people start talking about motors and mechanical things. A lot of people I know are into the mechanical stuff, and I never really have anything to add to the conversation. >>;



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> 73's aren't too bad. I wouldn't go with too  extreme of a color job if you're going to keep the rest stock. If you go  with a nice purple if anything, drop the thing to the floor and get  something nice like black BRM gas burner rims, and swap out the standard bumpers for nerf bars. It's a nice, clean, simple custom and often gets some attention. :3


This color looks really close to what we've got now. I was thinking of painting it something like this purple. Too much?

The bug isn't completely stock, I think. The tailpipes and rims are different, and the running boards are almost certainly not stock. Am I wrong to assume that normal running boards can take some weight? The ones on there currently seem pretty flimsy, just thin sheets of metal really. I'll try to take pictures of the car later, since I can't seem to find online examples of what it's got.

We are planning to lower it a bit. Not to the floor, though. My brother's Supra is pretty low, and it always scrapes the ground on bumps if he's not careful... And he's usually pretty careful. So I'm not sure how I'd fare with a very lowered car, especially since we live in a somewhat hilly area.



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> EDIT: But if you want to have some fun, get a bigger motor, dual port  heads, dual Weber carbs, and a stinger tailpipe to let some noise out.  >:3


Thanks for the suggestion, I'm not much of a "loud car" person though. (Lame, I know.) My dad, on the other hand, loves that kind of stuff. I don't think he'd want to get a new motor though, after all the times he had to take this one out to finally fix it. It was leaking oil like crazy when we first got it... Probably used up more oil than gas! That stinger tailpipe is interesting, I've never seen a Beetle with that before... I can see how it got its name.

(...And another long post. D: )


----------



## Fernin (Aug 20, 2013)

Long posts are not a bad thing! X3

As for the choice of purple, looks good to me. And if I may, please, no stinger exhaust. They're the fart cannons of VWs. >.>;


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 20, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Long posts are not a bad thing! X3
> 
> As for the choice of purple, looks good to me. And if I may, please, no stinger exhaust. They're the fart cannons of VWs. >.>;


No worries, I just thought they looked interesting since I've never seen them before. I very much like the exhaust pipes I have now though.
Fart can... You mean those giant mufflers big enough to fit a baby's head in? XD


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 20, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> That's nothing. How about a rotary?


apply boost, receive apex seals 



Llamapotamus said:


> On what engine?





Bleedswhitefire said:


> And engine build details? Like detailed, details?



no idea, it's a class asignment, they are all rather new engines and the majority are fords and kias


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 20, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I'll admit, I don't understand a lot of the things said in this thread. I do like cars, but I'm not very mechanically minded. I mostly just enjoy their aesthetics. So apologies if I come off as, uh, inexperienced when it comes to this kind of thing. ^^;
> 
> 
> "Auto" correct... I see what you did there.
> ...




Nice! Talk about fun builders. You can do enything you can think of with a bug. 

As for the carpet glue, the easiest way I know of is just a wire wheel on a grinder. I have heard of using dry ice because with glue (eny type), the colder it is, the better it comes off. If it is hard old glue, wire wheel and you'll be fine. If it's some what new and soft, scrape (or dry ice) it off. You can try glue removers. The paint/acetone thinner might work. Haven't tried it. But it couldn't hurt. Might just take the paint off the floor board. But if your              re-painting the bug, might as well put down some Lizard Skin on the floor, followed by insulator padding, turn carpet. Talk about a quite interior. 

As for the rusty bolt. Just use some DW40 Rust Release Penetrant on the bolts (and all bolts of all parts you plan on taking out), then let them sit for a few minutes and use a TIGHT FITTING socket to remove the bolt. For the one that broke, use the same WD40, and go down to the local auto parts store and grab a bolt removal kit. Or still a hole through the sinter, ram a flat head into it, and you might be able to just thread it back in until it falls out. If it still has some threads sticking out the back side (opposite side that the socket was attached to) and use a set of locking pliers, and thread it out. 

When it comes to the color, it's impossible to mess up on the old bug. I'm a fan of black on black with white accents. Are you going for a restoration or hot rod? 

And don't worry about a long post, it gives us an idea of what your trying to do 

Also, build pics? You know we love them haha


----------



## Fernin (Aug 21, 2013)

On a random note, my new favorite parking spot. Much to the chargin of my husband's father, IE the home owner. X3


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 21, 2013)

Fernin said:


> On a random note, my new favorite parking spot. Much to the chargin of my husband's father, IE the home owner. X3



Nice. But you have a problem. There are no black marks on the concrete. You must change this. 

I'd have to say that my favorite parking spot was when I used to park on top of the tractors box blade. Talk about a good parking brake. 

Also, you need bigger tires.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 22, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> Nice. But you have a problem. There are no black marks on the concrete. You must change this.
> 
> I'd have to say that my favorite parking spot was when I used to park on top of the tractors box blade. Talk about a good parking brake.
> 
> Also, you need bigger tires.



Unfortunately were I to add the required black marks I'd need to find somewhere else to park afterward, like in another state. XD 

And nah, tires are big enough for my purposes, my lift is only like 2in.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 22, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire: Thanks for the tip on the WD-40, I don't know why I didn't think of that. Worked like a charm on most of the bolts (although I did end up snapping another one, the opposite side from the first one.) The other side isn't accessible/visible. I'm going to try using a flathead screwdriver like you said, on the second snapped bolt. The first one snapped flush, so no luck there. My dad says we have a bolt remover kit, so hopefully we can get them out.

I guess it's a bit more restoration than hot rod, we're not doing anything special to the engine or anything. We're just trying to get it to look presentable. ^^: 

Here's some pics I took of the bug this morning before working on it. My dad and I took out the back seats just before this.

Front (Couldn't get further back than this, sorry.)
The trunk. I think I need to clean it again.
Headlight. I really like these. They remind me of a beetle (the insect kind) and that amuses me. :3
Right side seems mostly okay except for the rear fender.
Couldn't  get good pics of the left (sun was too bright), but the only big thing  to note there is this big rust spot, right near the door. There's a small hole in it right near the door seam (looks like a dark spot in this pic).
Closeup of a rim. My dad said they were Porsche rims, but when I looked them up, they didn't look the same. The spokes on all the rims have a slightly bumpy texture to them.
Back (Again, couldn't get further back, brother's Supra was in the way.) You can see the tailpipes here.
Taillights probably need to be replaced, they're cracked all over (mostly on the yellow part).
Here's the motor. Nothing too special, really.

I realized that I forgot to take pics of some things... Like the bumpers.
The bumpers are pretty basic, but they've got dents and a little rust on them. One was a bit warped, but we straightened it out a bit today.

So, for the part I was actually working on... XD
Here's  the inside as of this morning. Since then, I've taken out the metal bar  on the left (the one with blue tape on it), those speaker wires  (weren't even connected to anything), and the black panel the wires are  running through. I also scraped out some crud and dirt around the edges and seams.

I tried my luck again with the carpet glue today. For some reason it  seemed easier to scrape off then before. Maybe because it's been exposed  to the air for a while? I also worked on it in the morning, so maybe  temperature was a factor, too. I tried the paint thinner but it didn't  seem to work at all. I just used a smaller scraper than last time to try  and get in there better. Here's the remainder of the glue I've yet to remove. Not sure I can get it all though...

The battery compartment's got a couple of rust  holes in the bottom. It was probably the dirtiest part of the interior.  There was a lot of black gunky stuff, rusty bits and dirt from the  floor, and that piece of plastic (don't know why it's still there in the picture). I also found a spring, a mucked-up screw, a socket, some metal  key-like object, a smashed Hot Cheeto, and a dark brown Cheerio. :\



Fernin said:


> On a random note, my new favorite parking spot.  Much to the chargin of my husband's father, IE the home owner. X3


Can't say I've ever seen that before... So what drove you to choose the walkway as your parking space? XD


----------



## Fernin (Aug 22, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Bleedswhitefire:
> Can't say I've ever seen that before... So what drove you to choose the walkway as your parking space? XD



A combination for factors. Because I could being the prime one. X3 The others being the closest trails and other such 4wheel fun are about 60 miles away, gas costs about $4 a gallon, and my truck gulps a gallon of gas in 9 miles, so economically, this is all the four-wheeling I can afford to do lately. ;_;


----------



## Tao (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a 1998 Nissan Maxima that somehow changes between black and green. Huge dents in the front from deer, lots of fake and real bullet holes, I have a large round flashlight shoved into the hollow cavity where one of my headlights was and the word MEATWAGON is permanently stained in the rear windshield. 

Do I win the contest for coolest car or what? At least it gets 26 mpg.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 22, 2013)

Fernin said:


> A combination for factors. Because I could being the prime one. X3 The others being the closest trails and other such 4wheel fun are about 60 miles away, gas costs about $4 a gallon, and my truck gulps a gallon of gas in 9 miles, so economically, this is all the four-wheeling I can afford to do lately. ;_;


Aw. :c My family and I haven't been off-roading in years... It used to be so fun. But we sold the F-150, so no more.



Tao said:


> I have a 1998 Nissan Maxima that somehow changes  between black and green. Huge dents in the front from deer, lots of fake  and real bullet holes, I have a large round flashlight shoved into the  hollow cavity where one of my headlights was and the word MEATWAGON is  permanently stained in the rear windshield.
> 
> Do I win the contest for coolest car or what? At least it gets 26 mpg.


Your car wins "Best Personality." Sounds like it's been through a lot. How did the bullet holes get there? >>;
Also, do you have any pictures? I wanna see it!


----------



## Tao (Aug 22, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Your car wins "Best Personality." Sounds like it's been through a lot. How did the bullet holes get there? >>;
> Also, do you have any pictures? I wanna see it!



I'll dig up my camera and take a picture, but you're late for the ghetto headlight since I got it replaced today. As for bullets... I live in Alabama. That should be enough for you


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 22, 2013)

Tao said:


> I'll dig up my camera and take a picture, but you're late for the ghetto headlight since I got it replaced today.


Aw. How did you deal with it before though, when you needed to turn on the headlights?



Tao said:


> As for  bullets... I live in Alabama. That should be enough for you


Oh. :|


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 22, 2013)

Fernin said:


> A combination for factors. Because I could being the prime one. X3 The others being the closest trails and other such 4wheel fun are about 60 miles away, gas costs about $4 a gallon, and my truck gulps a gallon of gas in 9 miles, so economically, this is all the four-wheeling I can afford to do lately. ;_;



Wow, I feel like an ass. I live in the part of Florida that still has 100's of thousands of acres to go off road and I'm only 30 minutes away tops. 



Tao said:


> I have a 1998 Nissan Maxima that somehow changes between black and green. Huge dents in the front from deer, lots of fake and real bullet holes, I have a large round flashlight shoved into the hollow cavity where one of my headlights was and the word MEATWAGON is permanently stained in the rear windshield.
> 
> Do I win the contest for coolest car or what? At least it gets 26 mpg.



Bullet holes. Nice. I well admit, I have shot my fair share of windows, hoods, doors, tail gates, and fenders in my day, but never to my own ride. And on the contest, I didn't hear enything about the taillights and interior haha. 

And Umbra.Exe, that's actually a really good foundation. Not much rust at all. If it's more along the lines of a resto, have you considered factory colors. That or the classic red and white combo.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 22, 2013)

It's alright, it happens. All the more reason I can't wait to get back to Colorado.


----------



## Tao (Aug 23, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Aw. How did you deal with it before though, when you needed to turn on the headlights?
> 
> 
> Oh. :|



I just got out, reached inside the socket and turned on the huge flashlight.


----------



## clandestein (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a 1989 Mercedes-Benz 300SEL.  I put ears and a tail on it. 

Best of both worlds, mayyne! :3


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 23, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> And Umbra.Exe, that's actually a really good foundation. Not much rust  at all. If it's more along the lines of a resto, have you considered  factory colors. That or the classic red and white combo.


My dad did tell me that a lot of bugs he's seen practically had no floor, from all the rust. D: So I'm glad mine is not so bad!
Red and white? Do you mean red with white side panels/doors? I do like that look, but my dad's not a big fan of it (the white sides). I want him to agree with me on a color, since he'll probably be driving this car too.
I'll have a look at the factory colors and see if anything stands out to me.



Tao said:


> I just got out, reached inside the socket and turned on the huge flashlight.


Ah. That's kind of what I was thinking. Just checking!



clandestein said:


> I have a 1989 Mercedes-Benz 300SEL.  I put ears and a tail on it.
> 
> Best of both worlds, mayyne! :3


I think this guy's got you beat.
That thing must be hell to clean.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm a big rally and off road bike fan. Actually everything off road entertains me. My distant Uncle Hannes Grobler was a rally driver for Nissan back in his day and also drove trucks on the Dakar when the finish line was still in Dakar lol. Did marshalling at multiple rally races etc... I do off road bike and quad bike things as well here and there but don't own a motorcycle anymore. 

I'm on the verge of buying a honda CR 450 even though I'm more of a Kawasaki person. I really liked the performance and handling on the CR.


----------



## clandestein (Aug 23, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I think this guy's got you beat.
> That thing must be hell to clean.



He does.
Wow.
It would be punnier if the car were a Volkswagen Rabbit. c:


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 23, 2013)

clandestein said:


> I have a 1989 Mercedes-Benz 300SEL.  I put ears and a tail on it.
> 
> Best of both worlds, mayyne! :3



\:3/
I think I've mentioned before in this thread, I've got a '90 300SE with nearly 294,000 miles on it. The other day I was thinking about letting it go in favor of a newer BMW 750iL with <100k on it, but I just couldn't bear to get rid of the old Nazi battlecruiser.


----------



## clandestein (Aug 23, 2013)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> \:3/
> I think I've mentioned before in this thread, I've got a '90 300SE with nearly 294,000 miles on it. The other day I was thinking about letting it go in favor of a newer BMW 750iL with <100k on it, but I just couldn't bear to get rid of the old Nazi battlecruiser.



Nawww, never go from Mercedes to BMW.  You will be disappointed.
Mercedes is the shiznit! I had an old '83 300SD that got up to 306,000 before we sold it.  Might still be on the road today, who knows?  But they last forever, and I love that about them.  Plus, they're tanks.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 23, 2013)

clandestein said:


> He does.
> Wow.
> It would be punnier if the car were a Volkswagen Rabbit. c:


That would be very punny indeed. I found another "furry" bug, too.
And a jaguar (or is it leopard?) themed car.

Hey, if you guys could have any kind of car, what would it be? (In other words, your "dream car.")
I already have mine. XD Not much of a big dreamer.
I do want to restore my dad's Chevelle one day, though. That would be awesome. It's just been sitting around for years... 
In fact, I don't think I've _ever_ seen it being driven.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 23, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> My dad did tell me that a lot of bugs he's seen practically had no floor, from all the rust. D: So I'm glad mine is not so bad!
> Red and white? Do you mean red with white side panels/doors? I do like that look, but my dad's not a big fan of it (the white sides). I want him to agree with me on a color, since he'll probably be driving this car too.
> I'll have a look at the factory colors and see if anything stands out to me.



You could always go solid red with one or two racing strips. Seems to look pretty good. 



Accretion said:


> I'm a big rally and off road bike fan. Actually everything off road entertains me. My distant Uncle Hannes Grobler was a rally driver for Nissan back in his day and also drove trucks on the Dakar when the finish line was still in Dakar lol. Did marshalling at multiple rally races etc... I do off road bike and quad bike things as well here and there but don't own a motorcycle anymore.
> 
> I'm on the verge of buying a honda CR 450 even though I'm more of a Kawasaki person. I really liked the performance and handling on the CR.



Friends don't let friends ride Kawasaki :V

But I don't know about the the CR450. The Honda 450's (TRX and the CR) are some hard to start bikes. That and they love the bottom to mid rpm range, if that's what you like, cool. Why not the Yamaha YZF450. The new 2013's are supper balanced and love mid to upper rpm's. But when it comes to dirtbikes, I'll go KTM. Right now I have a KTM250XCW. Little thing well rip, and it's sooo light. But I'm more  of a fourwheeler guy. Right now running a couple YFZ450's and TRX450er's. I like the Yamahas better. The suspension geometry feels better. That and the seat to handle bars position. But it mainly deals with how I ride.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 24, 2013)

Buell > ANY other motor cycle. Failing the ability to get a buell however, I'll take an VFR, one of the sub liter ones. The ones over 1L are fugly.


----------



## clandestein (Aug 24, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> And a jaguar (or is it leopard?) themed car.



  ...That's actually really cool!

My dream car is this: Alfa Romeo 159
Never going to attain it.  But it's good to dream. :]


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 24, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> This color looks really close to what we've got now. I was thinking of painting it something like this purple. Too much?
> 
> The bug isn't completely stock, I think. The tailpipes and rims are different, and the running boards are almost certainly not stock. Am I wrong to assume that normal running boards can take some weight? The ones on there currently seem pretty flimsy, just thin sheets of metal really. I'll try to take pictures of the car later, since I can't seem to find online examples of what it's got.
> 
> ...



That color should do. It's vibrant, but not a flashy custom car vibrant. As far as VW running boards, they never were known for taking much weight. But if you do remove them and fill in all the holes on the sides and chop off the mounting brackets, it might give it a nice look when lowered. But do get some pictures, I'd like to see for myself what's up. For lowering, just a little does enough. I had mine almost slammed, with a subtle rake. I scraped the crap out of the flange where my exhaust manifold and muffler bolted together going over speed bumps, hahaha. For a muffler, you can always go for a quiet, but still really good sounding one. I had one from Bugpack that tucks up into the right fender just behind the axle, and made my old 1600 sound pretty nice yet quiet. Or as quiet as an aircooled engine can get, anyway. And oil. Older European cars are pretty notorious for being oil drippers. My bug leaked, my Rover leaks even worse! Though putting on all new gaskets should stop a good lot of it.



clandestein said:


> My dream car is this: Alfa Romeo 159
> Never going to attain it.  But it's good to dream. :]


Ooooh, yes, the 159 is one sexy sedan indeed. Hopefully the 4C is received well enough that Alfa bothers to spec up their other models to US standards, the 159 especially.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 24, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> Friends don't let friends ride Kawasaki :V




Lol 




Bleedswhitefire said:


> But I don't know about the the CR450. The Honda 450's (TRX and the CR) are some hard to start bikes. That and they love the bottom to mid rpm range, if that's what you like, cool. Why not the Yamaha YZF450. The new 2013's are supper balanced and love mid to upper rpm's. But when it comes to dirtbikes, I'll go KTM. Right now I have a KTM250XCW. Little thing well rip, and it's sooo light. But I'm more of a fourwheeler guy. Right now running a couple YFZ450's and TRX450er's. I like the Yamahas better. The suspension geometry feels better. That and the seat to handle bars position. But it mainly deals with how I ride.




I'm a fan of low RPM torque when it comes to offroading but that's just me. Used to also ride a Honda XR 500 Thumper. Now that thing was difficult to start and it messed up my knee a couple of times when I forgot about the pressure release stroke. 
For the 2 stroke KTM 250, I'm kinda scared of the power band those things throw out. You need to really know your bike to ride that thing with the throttle open cause it feels like there's a turbo kicking in at 5000 RPM.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 24, 2013)

Accretion said:


> I'm a fan of low RPM torque when it comes to offroading but that's just me. Used to also ride a Honda XR 500 Thumper. Now that thing was difficult to start and it messed up my knee a couple of times when I forgot about the pressure release stroke.
> For the 2 stroke KTM 250, I'm kinda scared of the power band those things throw out. You need to really know your bike to ride that thing with the throttle open cause it feels like there's a turbo kicking in at 5000 RPM.



Wow. Xr500. Back in the day haha. But yea, you ought to like the Honda then. 

But yea, that's what makes the KTM fun. 


As for the topic of my dream car:
A rat rod. Don't really bother what make or model. Just pre 1930, and one I built or at least built half of. Make it look good though. Like really low, and super nasty big block. Look and sound like the devil himself is coming down the road. 

So basically just a custom build of my own. You know, some thing I built.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone else going to watch the F1 Belgian grand prix tomorrow?


----------



## asdfKBSmASH (Aug 26, 2013)

-2


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 26, 2013)

Car Fox said:


> *Jaw drops*
> 
> WWWHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!! I gotta get a new car.
> 
> On a serious note, what kinda of 3000GT was it when you got it, and what generation is the Mustang. I like 3000GTs/GTOs. Despite being a bit of a heavyweight at over 3000 lbs., it's still a wonderful sports car. Even more so than the cheaper, better handling Lancer Evolution. But the Lancer Evolution is the only thing Mitsubishi has as far as a sports car, and I love it too, nonetheless. The raptor is a great truck, so use it well.



The 3000GT is the SL version.  I had a 99 VR4 back in the day, but ended up selling it to put a down payment on a house. She has a list of upgrades too long to list, but nothing to make the car ricey!  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/skyrocketneko/99 3000GT SL/DSC09262.jpg



 The Mustang is a 2001,- I don't know what gen that is.. It's a nice convertible though! 

The Raptor is the SVT- so the 6.2liter.  So fast and growly!


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 26, 2013)

mysticfyre said:


> The 3000GT is the SL version.  I had a 99 VR4 back in the day, but ended up selling it to put a down payment on a house. She has a list of upgrades too long to list, but nothing to make the car ricey!  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/skyrocketneko/99 3000GT SL/DSC09262.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the outside she looks like a realy red grocerie-go-geter haha. Bet that was a supper fun car though.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 28, 2013)

School's started up again for me, so I may not be able to work on the Bug as much as I'd like now. :c
Tuesday morning, my dad and I went to our local VW parts place (I feel lucky to have one so close by). We bought some pedal pads since mine are mostly bare metal (save for the brake, it isn't as worn out as the other two). We also got an emergency light knob for the dash since mine was missing. My dad hooked it up (we bought the box that connects to the wires, too), and only the left lights came on. :\ I guess we've got to double-check the wires or something.

We were going to order some carpet at the VW store too, but until we decide on a paint color, we're going to hold off on it for now. I think black carpet would match just about any color paint, though, no? There were also colors like burgundy, green, blue, yellow and silver, but I think black is the most "versatile" color for carpet.

I still need to decide on paint... I'm really leaning towards purple, but still keeping my eyes open for other interesting colors. The guy at the Beetle place told us to go to car shows to get ideas, but I haven't seen many bugs at our local one, and I have a hard time visualizing sometimes. ^^;
I also saw a beetle at the shop that was painted a really nice cream/beige color. Gave it a very refined and stately look, in my opinion. But I think I'd rather have my bug be something more "fun." Still was a great color, though.

I suppose the next steps are to fix those holes in the floor, get some  insulation in there, paint what needs to be painted, and put down new  carpet.

It seems like it's going to be slow for a while because of school, but hey, slow progress is still progress.



Bleedswhitefire said:


> As for the topic of my dream car:
> A rat rod. Don't really bother what make or model. Just pre 1930, and  one I built or at least built half of. Make it look good though. Like  really low, and super nasty big block. Look and sound like the devil  himself is coming down the road.
> 
> So basically just a custom build of my own. You know, some thing I built.


Building a car sounds cool. Probably really challenging, but fun!


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 28, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> School's started up again for me, so I may not be able to work on the Bug as much as I'd like now. :c
> Tuesday morning, my dad and I went to our local VW parts place (I feel lucky to have one so close by). We bought some pedal pads since mine are mostly bare metal (save for the brake, it isn't as worn out as the other two). We also got an emergency light knob for the dash since mine was missing. My dad hooked it up (we bought the box that connects to the wires, too), and only the left lights came on. :\ I guess we've got to double-check the wires or something.
> 
> We were going to order some carpet at the VW store too, but until we decide on a paint color, we're going to hold off on it for now. I think black carpet would match just about any color paint, though, no? There were also colors like burgundy, green, blue, yellow and silver, but I think black is the most "versatile" color for carpet.
> ...


Horizon blue! The roof rack is also mandatory.
I've wanted a Beetle for so long. At one point I even found a very '56 oval up in Oregon that had already had all the cancer cut out and repaired, new pans, and was something like $800. Came with all the interior parts (which needed work), and was basically ready for paint and reassembly. I wanted it so badly, I already had planned I was going to paint it horizon blue with ivory on the sides, tastefully lower it a bit with body-color smoothies, chrome hubcaps, fit it with the 1600DP I've been working on for a while now, and I was considering a 5-speed freeway flier IRS trans. Unfortunately, we have way too many cars at the moment, and now over half of them are broken or in need of some refurbishment themselves, so another project car would've probably been the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 28, 2013)

I was just informed I get to drive my friends dads stadium truck in a couple weeks. Damn I can't wait that long, I want it noooooow!


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 28, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I was just informed I get to drive my friends dads stadium truck in a couple weeks. Damn I can't wait that long, I want it noooooow!



I just had to google what a stadium truck is, but it looks fun! You mean like in an actual competition?


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 29, 2013)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Horizon blue! The roof rack is also mandatory.
> I've wanted a Beetle for so long. At one point I even found a very '56 oval up in Oregon that had already had all the cancer cut out and repaired, new pans, and was something like $800. Came with all the interior parts (which needed work), and was basically ready for paint and reassembly. I wanted it so badly, I already had planned I was going to paint it horizon blue with ivory on the sides, tastefully lower it a bit with body-color smoothies, chrome hubcaps, fit it with the 1600DP I've been working on for a while now, and I was considering a 5-speed freeway flier IRS trans. Unfortunately, we have way too many cars at the moment, and now over half of them are broken or in need of some refurbishment themselves, so another project car would've probably been the straw that broke the camels back.


Coincidentally, I'm pretty sure that's the color my bug was before it was red! I found light blue paint on the interior after taking out the carpet.
My car also happened to cost $800... But it isn't a '56. XD
I actually did see a flyer for a '56 Oval for sale at the bug shop. Was way more then $800 though...

What are "smoothies"? I haven't heard of this term before for cars.

I think we're reaching our limit on cars, too. There's twice as many cars as there are people here now, and half of those either don't work, or simply aren't driven... Although some of those cars are from friends and relatives who decided to dump them on us- I mean, keep them here until they can fix them. >:\


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow, I've miss a lot. :/



mysticfyre said:


> The 3000GT is the SL version.  I had a 99 VR4 back in the day, but ended up selling it to put a down payment on a house. She has a list of upgrades too long to list, but nothing to make the car ricey!  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/skyrocketneko/99 3000GT SL/DSC09262.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah... you got the naturally-aspirated SL. Did you turbocharge it, or is it still NA?

An 01' Mustang would be a 5th-generation mustang. Good pick.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 29, 2013)

A couple days ago, one of my friends posted an article on Facebook about autonomous vehicles becoming publicly available in the near future. I understand that they have the potential to drastically reduce accidents and traffic jams, but I have mixed feelings about them. I enjoy driving, and I don't ever want to give up control of the car to the car itself. At that point, it is literally an appliance taking you from point A to point B rather than a car. Cars are somewhat of a sacred thing to me, so I won't allow it. That, and I believe that I'm a better driver than any car. That being said, the technology could eventually improve to the point that they drive better than me. Also, I have a pretty low opinion about the driving of society at large...so it might even be a change for the better if autonomous cars became more prevalent.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 30, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> A couple days ago, one of my friends posted an article on Facebook about autonomous vehicles becoming publicly available in the near future. I understand that they have the potential to drastically reduce accidents and traffic jams, but I have mixed feelings about them. I enjoy driving, and I don't ever want to give up control of the car to the car itself. At that point, it is literally an appliance taking you from point A to point B rather than a car. Cars are somewhat of a sacred thing to me, so I won't allow it. That, and I believe that I'm a better driver than any car. That being said, the technology could eventually improve to the point that they drive better than me. Also, I have a pretty low opinion about the driving of society at large...so it might even be a change for the better if autonomous cars became more prevalent.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?


When I was first learning to drive, I would have enjoyed the idea of a self-driving car. But now, I actually do like driving, and wouldn't want to give that up. When a car drives itself, it seems like it's no more than a private bus or something. I would also be worried about a malfunction that could cause a crash. I mean, we already have our cars malfunction occasionally as it is... Add all that extra tech to the car, and it seems that there's just more things that could go wrong.

Also, I think that the self-driving function would have to be optional, or able to be switched off. Why? Because a self-driving off-road truck would be pretty darn boring. XD


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 30, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> A couple days ago, one of my friends posted an article on Facebook about autonomous vehicles becoming publicly available in the near future. I understand that they have the potential to drastically reduce accidents and traffic jams, but I have mixed feelings about them. I enjoy driving, and I don't ever want to give up control of the car to the car itself. At that point, it is literally an appliance taking you from point A to point B rather than a car. Cars are somewhat of a sacred thing to me, so I won't allow it. That, and I believe that I'm a better driver than any car. That being said, the technology could eventually improve to the point that they drive better than me. Also, I have a pretty low opinion about the driving of society at large...so it might even be a change for the better if autonomous cars became more prevalent.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?



Seeing as I love to drive and race. I don't see an autonomous vehicle being able to pick a good line, when there aren't eny.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 30, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> A couple days ago, one of my friends posted an article on Facebook about autonomous vehicles becoming publicly available in the near future. I understand that they have the potential to drastically reduce accidents and traffic jams, but I have mixed feelings about them. I enjoy driving, and I don't ever want to give up control of the car to the car itself. At that point, it is literally an appliance taking you from point A to point B rather than a car. Cars are somewhat of a sacred thing to me, so I won't allow it. That, and I believe that I'm a better driver than any car. That being said, the technology could eventually improve to the point that they drive better than me. Also, I have a pretty low opinion about the driving of society at large...so it might even be a change for the better if autonomous cars became more prevalent.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?



I love the idea of it for something like commuting on painfully congested highways like I do. Stuck in something like that, I could be doing something like having breakfast (god, I forget what its like to have solid food in the morning) or catching a quick nap instead of having to focus on the tedious ways of stop-and-go traffic. I'd probably end up owning a second car with manual controls, one that I'd use for almost everything else, especially driving it for the sake of driving it. There really is a lot of ups and downs to either side of it, really. :T


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 1, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> I just had to google what a stadium truck is, but it looks fun! You mean like in an actual competition?


No comp. We're going to the desert to play with it and with all their other toys.  Been trying to get my dirtbike running to take with us, but it's been sitting around for 10 years so it needs a lot of work.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 3, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> What are "smoothies"? I haven't heard of this term before for cars.


They're a specific style of wheel that VW produced for a while. They're quite popular with the older restomods. They don't have any holes in them (thus, "smoothies")


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm rockin a red 4.0, 99 jeep wrangler TJ, black soft top, 4" fabtech performance suspension lift, 33" 12.50 R15 BFG AT's on Mickey Thompson classic III polished alloy wheels, automatic transmission (im on my 3rd one, so this time I had some extra stuff done to it) with beefed up torque converter, shift kit, vent relocation, and external cooler, ring and pinion gear swap from 3.07 to 4.10 (It made a HUGE difference in the power gettin to the ground) Rugged ridge aftermarket header, throttle body spacer, K&N 9" cone air filter. I think that's it....soooo much money spent. Worth every cent so far.


----------



## Car Fox (Sep 4, 2013)

DrewlyYours said:


> I'm rockin a red 4.0, 99 jeep wrangler TJ, black soft top, 4" fabtech performance suspension lift, 33" 12.50 R15 BFG AT's on Mickey Thompson classic III polished alloy wheels, automatic transmission (im on my 3rd one, so this time I had some extra stuff done to it) with beefed up torque converter, shift kit, vent relocation, and external cooler, ring and pinion gear swap from 3.07 to 4.10 (It made a HUGE difference in the power gettin to the ground) Rugged ridge aftermarket header, throttle body spacer, K&N 9" cone air filter. I think that's it....soooo much money spent. Worth every cent so far.



I wanna' Wrangler


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 4, 2013)

my class work

http://imageshack.us/a/img11/8759/8wc5.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img854/1053/8zoi.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img534/2057/a5f7.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img703/8901/lpcb.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img4/1165/p3h2.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img850/5476/w1j7.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img443/5376/sayi.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img197/7792/8bbr.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img109/7449/2f5s.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img837/4952/gkjk.jpg


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 4, 2013)

Car Fox said:


> I wanna' Wrangler



Better shell out some cash! They aren't cheap and if you want to go offroad with it, the maintenance is crazy but worth it. The more you brake the more you learn.

Mine was stock everything when I got it and it would haul ass with the lil street tires on it and no lift. But it does have the straight six in it. It was super fun just stock.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Sep 4, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> my class work
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img11/8759/8wc5.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img854/1053/8zoi.jpg
> ...



Why does it look like the oil pump pick up tube is broke? 



DrewlyYours said:


> Better shell out some cash! They aren't cheap and if you want to go offroad with it, the maintenance is crazy but worth it. * The more you brake the more you learn. *



And that's how I learned every thing there is to know about the 1980's toyota trucks. Broke EVERYTHING at least once.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 4, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> Why does it look like the oil pump pick up tube is broke?


probably because the picture is blurry due to my stupidly shaky hands, they where once so bad i actually went to physical therapy for them

but that end is completely flat, what you see is the actual shape of the tube, so i doubt it broke.

i have the head off now as well, i'll take pics tomarrow


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Sep 4, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> probably because the picture is blurry due to my stupidly shaky hands, they where once so bad i actually went to physical therapy for them
> 
> but that end is completely flat, what you see is the actual shape of the tube, so i doubt it broke.
> 
> i have the head off now as well, i'll take pics tomarrow



Well, first one I have ever seen with no screen. But then again all the motors I've been in are are at least  10 years old haha.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 5, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> my class work
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img11/8759/8wc5.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img854/1053/8zoi.jpg
> ...



Looks like fun to me! Are you just taking the engine apart and putting it back together, or are you making any changes?


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 5, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Looks like fun to me! Are you just taking the engine apart and putting it back together, or are you making any changes?


just taking it apart, cleaning it, then putting it back together, then scraping it


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Sep 6, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> just taking it apart, cleaning it, then putting it back together, *then scraping it*




That is such a waste.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 10, 2013)

update: no pictures yet, but we got the pistons and crankshaft out today, instructor continues to have a hissy fit about moving ahead without his instuctions and continues to dig for anything we did wrong just to prove he is right


----------



## Jags (Sep 10, 2013)

Can't be a proper petrolhead 'til you owned an Alfa Romeo. And enjoyed the wonderful experience of the rental Peugeot while it's being repaired (again)....


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Sep 10, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> update: no pictures yet, but we got the pistons and crankshaft out today, instructor continues to have a hissy fit about moving ahead without his instuctions and continues to dig for anything we did wrong just to prove he is right



Has he found enything wrong with what you did? (I'm guessing not)


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 11, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> Has he found enything wrong with what you did? (I'm guessing not)


besides moving ahead, not really.

rebuilding an engine isnt hard, as long as you remember exactly the way everything went


----------



## Fernin (Sep 11, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Can't be a proper petrolhead 'til you owned an Alfa Romeo. And enjoyed the wonderful experience of the rental Peugeot while it's being repaired (again)....



It's a pity then that every Alfa is too hideously ugly to own.

For the US equivalent of the experience, just own any domestic made between 1974 and 1995. Further more you're not allowed to send it in for repairs, you have to fix it yourself (as a proper gearhead SHOULD).


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 11, 2013)

this just in

i would LOVE to get into rally or rallycross one day


----------



## Jags (Sep 11, 2013)

Fernin said:


> It's a pity then that every Alfa is too hideously ugly to own.
> 
> For the US equivalent of the experience, just own any domestic made between 1974 and 1995. Further more you're not allowed to send it in for repairs, you have to fix it yourself (as a proper gearhead SHOULD).



The true alfa experience is like owning a beautiful portrait that tends to fall off the wall. Or break it's frame. Or start leaking oils from...somewhere.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Can't be a proper petrolhead 'til you owned an Alfa Romeo. And enjoyed the wonderful experience of the rental Peugeot while it's being repaired (again)....


I can't think of anything clever to put here other than amen. I'm pretty sure the synchronizers in that thing are made of dried pasta. You gotta be DAMN good at double clutching to get it to go into 2nd with any semblance of smoothness. The car only has 75,000 miles on it and has had it's transmission rebuilt once.




Rain-Wizard said:


> The true alfa experience is like owning a beautiful portrait that tends to fall off the wall. Or break it's frame. Or start leaking oils from...somewhere.


Oh yeah, the engine has also been rebuilt from the ground up twice. We still can't figure out where the oil's coming from...


----------



## Jags (Sep 12, 2013)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> I can't think of anything clever to put here other than amen. I'm pretty sure the synchronizers in that thing are made of dried pasta. You gotta be DAMN good at double clutching to get it to go into 2nd with any semblance of smoothness. The car only has 75,000 miles on it and has had it's transmission rebuilt once.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, the engine has also been rebuilt from the ground up twice. We still can't figure out where the oil's coming from...



Not wrong. But 75,000 miles? I had a 2011 Giulietta and in 27,000 miles couldn't believe how many things went wrong with it in the space of two years.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh, to be in a place that sold Alfas other than 30 year old Spider Veloces...

My father has a lovely little piece of British machinery in the garage, though. '64 MGB, up on blocks with the front suspension in pieces...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Not wrong. But 75,000 miles? I had a 2011 Giulietta and in 27,000 miles couldn't believe how many things went wrong with it in the space of two years.


I probably forgot to mention mine's a 1974 and we restored it in 2000.


----------



## Jags (Sep 12, 2013)

Ah. Well I bought mine brand new in 2011 and it went wrong within....2 months. And kept going wrong...and wrong...and wrong...Until last month when i sold it for a Focus ST.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 13, 2013)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> They're a specific style of wheel that VW produced for a while. They're quite popular with the older restomods. They don't have any holes in them (thus, "smoothies")


Ooh, those are pretty. I think I have seen those before actually, just wasn't familiar with the name.

My carpet finally came in today! So now I've got to paint some stuff on the interior, and patch those rust spots. Then we can finally get to work on the carpet, huzzah.

I'm a little unhappy about my Honda, though. Its windshield cracked as I was washing it this morning. I was so shocked that I just stared at it for a good while, trying to realize what just happened... I guess the cold water on the warm window cracked it? It wasn't even that hot, though...
I really dislike windshield cracks, never thought it would happen to my car. I'm pretty unhappy, since now I have to look at it every time I drive. :c


----------



## NightProwlerP71 (Sep 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> The true alfa experience is like owning a beautiful portrait that tends to fall off the wall.



Haha, this guy speaks the truth.

The closest thing I've had to an Alfa is my '63 Alpine.  Not Italian, but still beautiful.  And British engineering means it always broken, like an Alfa!


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Sep 21, 2013)

Currently own a 46 Willys CJ2A (Being painted and will be finished in spring), a fully restored 78 F150 4x4, an 01 Dodge Ram Cummins Diesel, Nd an 06 Yamaha XT225 Dual Sport Bike


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 21, 2013)

Rebel Of Epona said:


> Currently own a 46 Willys CJ2A (Being painted and will be finished in spring), a fully restored 78 F150 4x4, an 01 Dodge Ram Cummins Diesel, Nd an 06 Yamaha XT225 Dual Sport Bike



One of these things is not like the others
One of these things doesn't belong


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Sep 21, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> One of these things is not like the others
> One of these things doesn't belong



huh lmao?


----------



## WolfsFang (Oct 11, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yyswfrduueev2e3/IMG_20130927_184226.jpg


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 11, 2013)

Rebel Of Epona said:


> huh lmao?



Seasame Street duuuuude.


----------



## Car Fox (Oct 11, 2013)

Gee... this place always revives when I'm gone. :V


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 11, 2013)

Heaven.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KYX3spLtqg&

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBOiZELo0Dg&

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCAFQ75kmCg&


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2013)

The best car. <3


----------



## Jags (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's a pic of my baby (And my Disney mug in the background. Like a boss.)


----------



## Deo (Oct 12, 2013)

My '99 Taurus was a rescue from an abusive home, it was gonna get scrapped and I got it for free. I put on some new stuff: quick struts, fuel pump, flex fuel sensor module, alternate, brake lines, rotors, tires, battery, and a power door lock actuator for the driver's door. And I had to redo a lot of the wiring. They previous owners got a little creative with the wiring. There were all these extra wires coming off the battery and other wires coming out from the dash control panel connected a goddamn house light switch! And the reason for the four new quick straits and tires was that they had decided to try to haul bricks in the Taurus. Filled up the front seat, backseat, and trunk and it all snapped causing the car to sit forgotten on it's tires for a few years. Oh Shitmobile, oh Shitmobile, how I love to hate you.


----------



## Jags (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm looking into getting a track day car atm, torn between an RX8 and an old Scooby. Don't want to spend too much though, cos i'll be tearing half of it out.


----------



## Deo (Oct 12, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I'm looking into getting a track day car atm, torn between an RX8 and an old Scooby. Don't want to spend too much though, cos i'll be tearing half of it out.


Whatever you get, please post pictures for me to molest with my eyes.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 12, 2013)

Deos post reminds me, we actually just disposed of the third Ford in a row by donation because the transmission went out. We don't have a very good track record with them (it's actually more because we drive them into the ground).



Rain-Wizard said:


> I'm looking into getting a track day car atm, torn between an RX8 and an old Scooby. Don't want to spend too much though, cos i'll be tearing half of it out.



Mk 1 or 2 Ford Escort? Because the Euro Escort wasn't a FWD piece of ass until 1980 like the one we had in Amurrika was since inception. Depends, how much money is allowed to this? (You said RX8 so I guess a lot? Unless they're cheaper over there than they are here.)


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

An RX8 with some issues is about Â£1000, so I'm looking into how easy it is to fix 'em. If it's pretty simple fine, but if it's measurable in acres I'll likely give it a miss.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 13, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> An RX8 with some issues is about Â£1000, so I'm looking into how easy it is to fix 'em. If it's pretty simple fine, but if it's measurable in acres I'll likely give it a miss.



Not sure how common they are over there, but I'd suggest and SN95 of just about any year. Here at least you can get them pretty much for a song. On top of that if you throw 2-3k at them you can get 400whp and mountains of fun. The chassis isn't bad either if you want to invest in some of the suspension/bracing kits. They'll go alot faster for alot less than something like an RX8. Return better mileage too.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2013)

Mustang's over here are pretty rare, lowest start at about Â£3500. It's only in the next two years or so they'll be officially selling them, so anything atm is a specialist import.


----------



## Coyote Club (Oct 13, 2013)

The newer (2011/2012) Camry is actually kinda nice. I've driven the base model, and my only complaint is that the plastic interior is really easy to rub the color/paint off of.

Supposedly the 4 cylinder makes 178 HP (not sure if it's BHP or what), but I'm waiting for a Toyota car with the 4.6L or 5.7L engine from the Tundra. :v


----------



## Car Fox (Oct 13, 2013)

Does anyone think there is a similarity in the design of the new Viper, and Corvette Stingray?

They both look a bit similar to me... not that that's bad in the matter.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 13, 2013)

Car Fox said:


> Does anyone think there is a similarity in the design of the new Viper, and Corvette Stingray?
> 
> They both look a bit similar to me... not that that's bad in the matter.



I don't think they look alike at all. But I may be slightly biased. In my opinion all they have in common is the ultra long hood to short rear deck ratio.

Viper: Rounded lines, muscular but still svelte. Very smooth, almost wind swept.






Corvette: Sharp lines angular lines, aggressive angles. Jagged, almost looks like it's been cut out of stone.


----------



## Car Fox (Oct 14, 2013)

Fernin said:
			
		

> Viper: Rounded lines, muscular but still svelte. Very smooth, almost wind swept. http://stwot.motortrend.com/files/20...k-1024x640.jpg
> 
> Corvette: Sharp lines angular lines, aggressive angles. Jagged, almost looks like it's been cut out of stone. http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-20...-1920x1440.jpg



True to a factor. Those. Observations aside, they still seem somewhat similar to me... 

It maybe just my eyes. : /


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 14, 2013)

Deo said:


> Whatever you get, please post pictures for me to molest with my eyes.


RX8s use rotary engines, anything serious goes wrong you need to replace the whole engine.

Crap I quoted the wrong person. Thats what I get for texting while off roading.


----------



## Ames (Oct 15, 2013)

Deo said:


> And I had to redo a lot of the wiring. They previous  owners got a little creative with the wiring. There were all these extra  wires coming off the battery and other wires coming out from the dash  control panel connected a goddamn house light switch!



Guh  I fucking hate it when people have jank-ass wiring in their car.   Alligator clips, solid conductor wiring, shitty butt crimps that are  fucking hand-loose, splices that were just twisted wires covered with  tape, soldering jobs that literally crumbled at the touch of a feather,  I've seen it all.  "Halp when I turn on my radio my idle jumps by 1k  rpm?!?" "Why does turning on my turn signals make my car stall out?!?"  "That burning electrical smell?  Oh that's normal it happens all the  time" "Oh noes my car burnt to a cinder on the side of the freeway what  could have possibly caused this?!?!"

I suppose FSAE has cursed me in the regard that any wiring I do  myself in my car has to be up to mil specs.  Milspec PTFE wire, milspec  splices, milspec connectors, milspec wire lacing, all double wrapped  with milspec spiral and split-braid wrap and laced again on top of  that.  Shit's absolute overkill but virtually indestructible.  I've  heard stories of FSAE milspec harnesses surviving fucking engine fires  without a hitch. 



d.batty said:


> RX8s use rotary engines, anything serious goes wrong you need to replace the whole engine.



Haha no.
There's a reason they were commonly referred to as  "invincible" and "bulletproof" on the track in the 80s.  They can take  an insane amount of continual abuse and keep on running, while being  fisher-price-tier simple and cheap to rebuild.

Here's  a nice informative writeup that, despite not being comprehensive at all  from an engineering standpoint, is still a good read for those who are  completely unfamiliar with rotaries.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 15, 2013)

@JamesB: Then you have never seen a rotary truly, and utterly fail. Heat cracking of the rotor housing for one and the stationary gears loosing teeth for another are both about on par with thrown rods in degree of occurrence and severity of engine damage. And of course, the major weak point of rotaries being the apex seals which which if lost can cause horrific engine damage. So yes, in a rotary, if something fails, you loose pretty much the whole engine since one way or another the housing is almost sure to be damaged.

 A rotary is no more invicnible or bulletproof than a Chevy 350 or Ford 427. Those later two also often producing more power per meter of fuel (as in amount, not distance, you wouldn't believe how often I have to specify that) consumed than any rotary. I like rotaries as much as the next gear head, they make a cool noise and are novel as an option beside piston engines, but it's annoying as hell how some fans of them act like they're the second coming of automotive jesus.


----------



## Ames (Oct 16, 2013)

Fernin said:


> @JamesB: Then you have never seen a rotary truly,  and utterly fail. Heat cracking of the rotor housing for one and the  stationary gears loosing teeth for another are both about on par with  thrown rods in degree of occurrence and severity of engine damage. And  of course, the major weak point of rotaries being the apex seals which  which if lost can cause horrific engine damage. So yes, in a rotary, if  something fails, you loose pretty much the whole engine since one way or  another the housing is almost sure to be damaged.
> 
> A rotary is no more invicnible or bulletproof than a Chevy 350 or Ford  427. Those later two also often producing more power per meter of fuel  (as in amount, not distance, you wouldn't believe how often I have to  specify that) consumed than any rotary. I like rotaries as much as the  next gear head, they make a cool noise and are novel as an option beside  piston engines, but it's annoying as hell how some fans of them act  like they're the second coming of automotive jesus.



Most cases of premature apex seal wear and housing cracking on road cars can be at least in part attributed to the relatively poorly designed cooling  of the housings.  The enormous temperature differentials present in  such a small motor make it extremely sensitive to cooling issues.  This  is a commonly known fault that must be addressed on a race motor.   However, damaged stationary gears are not something that should happen  on a properly balanced and maintained motor.  If everything's done  right, the gears should only be seeing an axial load even under extreme  conditions.  Reliability-wise, rotaries have always fared poorly in road  cars mostly due to the fact that they are so widely misunderstood and  most have no idea how to tend to their unique needs properly.  Under  continual abuse in a racing environment, rotaries share some  characteristics that give them a degree of reliability over traditional  motors, such as higher detonation resistance and greater tolerance to  over-revving.  Also having fewer load-bearing parts, tolerances for the  engine as a whole tend to remain within operating specifications  longer.  There are just so many more load-bearing surfaces in a  reciprocating engine to wear down, and as a result, they require  rebuilds extremely often to retain optimal reliability and performance.   

If something does fail, you are highly unlikely to lose the  whole engine just due to its extremely modular design.  If you've got a  cracked block on a reciprocating motor, you'd have to replace the whole  block.  But if you've got a cracked rotor housing, you would just need  to replace that one housing.  This modularity also means that even more  spectacular failures are unlikely to make the whole motor unsalvageable.

A  350 or 427 windsor has the potential to be a fuckton more efficient, no  doubt about it.  But that is hardly the only characteristic that  matters, especially in performance applications.  What about  power-to-weight?  Even with an aluminum block and heads, a 350 is still  going to weigh a good amount more than even a stock 13b, never mind one  with titanium rotors.  And given forced induction, both motors can make  more power than you can use, especially in a lightweight race chassis.   What about size?  A 13b is TINY.  I remember the first time I saw a  formula mazda car up close, I had difficulty for a moment actually  discerning the motor from the transmission.  With a motor that small,  you have a lot more control over where your car's CG is going to be.   Close to 50/50 front/rear can be achieved no problem, and you can get  your CG way lower than you're ever going to get with a huge honkin'  small block.  Being that small also helps immensely with packaging,  which is a pretty big deal in a race car.  What about power  characteristics?  350s make power early but also top out early.   Rotaries have almost a linear power curve from 0 to redline, which is  arguably more ideal for performance applications.  

I'm not  trying to be a "rotary is love, rotary is life" hella-jay-dee-emm-bruh  ricer faggot.  I'm not saying the rotaries are the "god machine" of  internal combustion engine designs.  There's undoubtedly superior  designs out there, albeit most have never seen the light of day.   Rotaries just fascinate me due to their unique characteristics, wide  availability, and also due to the fact that my friend's father has been  racing them for almost 30 years.  



Fernin said:


> @JamesB: Then you have never seen a rotary truly, and utterly fail.


Who pissed in your cornflakes this morning?


----------



## Jags (Oct 16, 2013)

The main common issues with rotaries worry me more than a complete failure. Like the likelihood of flooding in the engine, the speed of which it burns oil (Especially on a track, that'll be horrific).

That said, even if the entire engine goes they sell for surprisingly little. I saw a rebuilt one for about Â£600.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 16, 2013)

@JamesB: You put more severity to my words than I intended I think. XD And while you have points, they're also at the level of splitting hairs as the same can be said for the reliability of a piston engine given proper maintenance and build. 

As for the issue of weight, I think you'll be surprised. A fully dressed 13B weighs around 350lbs in the car. A fully dressed LSX weighs around... 350lbs in the car. XD Alot of people assume American V8's are heavy, and well, in the days of the cast iron block they were, but modern all aluminum engines even without titanium parts are often under 400lbs. Also, as for the physical size of an 350 vs a 13B... Well, I think this speaks for itself.

I tried to find a video showing an LS- engine in an RX-8 but all I could find were V8 cars making passes or drag runs, none showing the engine itself. However, this Miata, which is SMALLER than an RX8 proves my point none the less I think.
[yt]sG7TUVjfcb0[/yt]


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 16, 2013)

Subaru STI


/Thread


----------



## Fernin (Oct 17, 2013)

Ryuu said:


> Subaru STI
> 
> 
> /Thread



As you wish. 
[yt]KJ61fJF2YcY[/yt]


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 17, 2013)

Ryuu said:


> Subaru STI
> 
> 
> /Thread




the EVO actually got better reviews if you go new


----------



## Fernin (Oct 17, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> the EVO actually got better reviews if you go new



Most people prefer a car with an engine life higher than 15k miles though. X3


----------



## Jags (Oct 17, 2013)

There's an Evo up by me, and well...

http://www.cornerpark.co.uk/index.php/used-cars/mitsubishi-lancer-evolution-vii-x-import-4091/

Would buy. (Cheaper than my Alfa was....)


----------



## Car Fox (Oct 18, 2013)

I like kei-cars...
._.


----------



## Ames (Oct 19, 2013)

Crazy fucking rallycunts.  I want to do this now.

[yt]jYLMaVZFI14[/yt]


----------



## Car Fox (Oct 19, 2013)

That... actually does look like a lot of freaking fun.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 19, 2013)

Been a long time fan of rally/raid and the like. I hope one of these days to get into one of the Pike's Peak events.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it weird that my favorite car out of all the Lamborghinis and Ferraris in this world is


a 

BMW M5?

I love m5's owo!. the new one is nice though i think the new F10 M5 isn't so much like the previous famous 500BHP M5, i think it's more like the E39 M5? mainly cause of how it looks, the M5 before was quite a big bold, car where as the new one is quite more cute and curvy, and less hard looking (like the E39) 

I just in general love hot Saloons, like AMG E And S Class's, Audi RS6's (especially the avant) Maseratis quattroporte? (forgot how it was spelled) Like that.

Not forgetting Brabus's and Alpinas


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2013)

I liked the 500bhp M5, but I hate how many people with a diesel M5 will just stick an M5 badge on it for no reason at all. Or with any other badge on a car that's clearly not that model. 
But if I'm going for car's that are sensible family/stupid fast, hatchbacks win out.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Oct 22, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I liked the 500bhp M5, but I hate how many people with a diesel M5 will just stick an M5 badge on it for no reason at all. Or with any other badge on a car that's clearly not that model.
> But if I'm going for car's that are sensible family/stupid fast, hatchbacks win out.



MOST 5 series's here xD, they try make it look like a M5, (the 505BHP model one, i forgot the E number) but yeah i wish people wouldn't

only twice i think i thought i was that M5, and it actually WAS an M5, least with the new one i seen you can spot a M5 from a stick 5 series easier.


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2013)

But the main difference is the lack of the 3rd and 4th back pipes. I mean, anybody who knows what an M badge means will notice it isn't an M car, and those who don't know don't care. 

Also, for those from before, I decided what car I'm gonna get to work on. One of these babies:

http://static.cargurus.com/images/site/2008/06/22/08/47/1994_mitsubishi_fto-pic-15754.jpeg


----------



## Fernin (Nov 6, 2013)

Not car specifically, but, My husband and I picked up a bike today. ^^ Nighthawk 750... for $200. >:3 It's been in storage for two years, but it's in perfect shape save a dent on the tank, has 20k miles on it (for a 92...), and aside from needing a carb sync and new tires, runs great! ^^

















The negative to this whole enndevor however, is that in the process of getting the bike and bringing it home. My Jeep's fucking power steering pump broke. Again. As in, this is the SIXTH broken, fucking, pump....


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 8, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Not car specifically, but, My husband and I picked up a bike today. ^^ Nighthawk 750... for $200. >:3 It's been in storage for two years, but it's in perfect shape save a dent on the tank, has 20k miles on it (for a 92...), and aside from needing a carb sync and new tires, runs great! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool bike, for a good price! But that power steering pump, goddamn...


----------



## spinout87 (Dec 28, 2013)

Currently own a 03 Mustang GT. Though I wish I had my old car for the winter. It was a 02 Saab 9-3 SE.


----------



## WolfsFang (Dec 28, 2013)

Painted my rims purple, prob going to do them full white including the lips.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1487764_643254132398879_1429778363_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/740061_184966161704797_70288184_o.jpg


----------



## JaxRhapsody (Dec 29, 2013)

Saylor said:


> If it is just a rolling chasis, then the biggest concern I would have would be fitting the engine in it. Since it would be a drag cat, I wouldn't need too much of it to work. I would put a 456 cubic inch chevy big block in it. Run it on a 5 speed manual tremec transmission, increase the understeer on it so it will stay in a straighter line more. The supercharger would be so I could pull off the line as fast as I could. I'm thinking with the set up I would get on it, I would be running in excess of 1000bhp and unheard of amounts of torque. I think the 87 is a fourth gen mustang. I was avoiding going over people's heads and this is just an idea so far. When I get the car, I will start naming parts and dyno tests.


3rd gen. Fox bodies are third, 64-1/2-73 are first and 74-8 are second.


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm a huge  NASCAR fan. It's made me into quite a car guy. I really grasped the idea of "Race on Sunday, Buy on Monday." Because Chevrolet has the most wins of all-time in NASCAR, I am part of Team Chevy. I haven't started driving yet (on roads legally; I am already a racer), but I want myself a 1969 Chevrolet Chevelle SS and perhaps a 1987 lifted Chevrolet C/K that would be perfect for muddin' and just havin' fun in!


----------

